# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  دوري أبطال أوروبا/كأس الاتحاد الاوربي 2008-2009

## غسان

_
البطولات الاوروبية واخر اخبارها وجولاتها  وهدافيها ... تصريحات لاعبيها ومدربيها ... نتائج مبارياتها واهدافها .. اصابات اللاعبين  ... 
دوري ابطال اوروبا وكأس الاتحاد الاوروبي  كل ما يتعلق بهذه البطولات الرائعة ... تجدونه بهذه الزاوية ..._

----------


## غسان

بداية قوية لتشلسي وليفربول وبرشلونةوأتلتيكو
_


حققت اندية تشلسي الانجليزي وصيف بطل الموسم الماضي وانتر ميلان الايطالي وبرشلونة الاسباني ومواطنه اتلتيكو مدريد انطلاقة قوية في الجولة الاولى من الدور الاول للمجموعات 1 و2 و3 و4 في مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم، في حين حقق كلوج الروماني اولى المفاجأت بتغلبه على مضيفه روما الايطالي 2-1، وانتزع انورثوزيس القبرصي تعادلا سلبيا ثمينا من فيردر بريمن الالماني. 

واكرم تشلسي وفادة ضيفه بوردو الفرنسي برباعية نظيفة، فيما انتزع انتر ميلان فوزا ثمينا من مضيفه باناثينايكوس اليوناني 2-صفر، وحذا حذوه اتلتيكو مدريد بسحقه مضيفه ايندهوفن الهولندي 3-صفر، وليفربول بفوزه على مضيفه مرسيليا الفرنسي 2-1، وتغلب برشلونة على ضيفه سبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي 3-1. 

في المباراة الاولى على استاد "ستامفورد بريدج" في لندن، كشر تشلسي عن انيابه مبكرا مؤكدا تصميمه على تعويض خسارته نهائي الموسم الماضي امام مواطنه مانشستر يونايتد بركلات الترجيح في موسكو، وسحق ضيفه بوردو 4-صفر ضمن المجموعة الاولى. 

وكان تشلسي صاحب الافضلية منذ البداية ولم يتأخر في افتتاح التسجيل حيث نجح لاعب وسطه الدولي فرانك لامبارد في هز شباك الحارس اولريخ راميه بضربة رأسية من داخل المنطقة اثر تمريرة عرضية من البرتغالي جوزيه بوسينغوا (14). 

وكاد القائد جون تيري يضيف الهدف الثاني بضربة رأسية اثر تمريرة عرضية من لامبارد بيد ان الكرة مرت بجوار القائم الايمن (18). 

وعزز تشلسي تقدمه بهدف ثان عندما انبرى لامبارد لركلة ركنية تابعها جو كول برأسه من مسافة قريبة داخل المرمى (30). 

وترجم الفرنسي فلوران مالودا سيطرة تشلسي بتسجيله الهدف الثالث عندما تلقى كرة بالكعب من لامبارد فتوغل داخل المنطقة وسددها بقوة داخل المرمى (82). 

وختم الفرنسي الاخر نيكولا انيلكا المهرجان بهدف رابع عندما تابع كرة مرتدة من العارضة اثر تسديدة قوية للبرازيلي جوليانو بيليتي في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، فجر كلوج الروماني، مفاجأة المسابقة، اول مفاجآته في الدور الاول بانتزاعه فوزا ثمينا من مضيفه روما 2-1. 

وعانى روما الامرين في غياب قائده وصانع العابه فرانشيسكو توتي الذي ارتأى المدرب لوتشيانو سباليتي الاحتفاظ به على مقاعد الاحتياط على الرغم من تعافيه من الاصابة، لكنه اضطر الى اشراكه في الشوط الثاني عندما تقدم الضيوف 2-1 لكن دون ان ينجح فريق العاصمة في ادراك التعادل. 

وافتتح روما التسجيل في الدقيقة 17 عبر مدافعه المخضرم كريستيانو بانوتشي بضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة اثر تمريرة عرضية من دانييلي دي روسي (17)، لكن الضيوف نجحوا في ادراك التعادل بعد 10 دقائق بواسطة الارجنتيني خوان كوليو من تسديدة قوية من حافة المنطقة. 

وفاجأ الضيوف روما في الشوط الثاني بهدف ثان حمل توقيع نجم المباراة كوليو بتسديدة قوية بيمناه على "الطاير" من داخل المنطقة على يمين الحارس البرازيلي كريستيانو دوني (49). 

وخطف انتر ميلان ومدربه الجديد البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو فوزا ثمينا من باناثينايكوس بهدفين نظيفين. 

ولعب انتر ميلان، الساعي الى معانقة اللقب القاري الغائب عن خزائنه منذ منتصف الستينيات، بذكاء كبير وعرف كيف يمتص الاندفاع الهجومي لاصحاب الارض، فاستغل احدى هجماته المرتدة ليفتتح التسجيل بعد مجهود فردي رائع لنجمه الدولي السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش الذي تلاعب بمدافعين وهيأ كرة على طبق من ذهب الى المدافع البرازيلي الجديد اليساندرو مانسيني داخل المنطقة فسددها بقوة داخل المرمى (27). 

وحاول اصحاب الارض تدارك الموقف في الشوط الثاني لكن دون جدوى، في حين سجل ادريانو، بديل مواطنه مانسيني، الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 85 اثر تلقيه كرة من ابراهيموفيتش داخل المنطقة فسددها بقوة داخل المرمى. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، تابع انورثوزيس مفاجآته في المسابقة التي بلغ دورها الاول للمرة الاولى في تاريخه، وانتزع تعادلا ثمينا من فيردر بريمن صفر-صفر. 

وكان انورثوزيس فجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل ببلوغه الدور الاول على حساب اولمبياكوس اليوناني. 

وجدد ليفربول حامل اللقب 5 مرات، فوزه على مرسيليا عندما تغلب عليه 2-1 في عقر دار الاخير على غرار الموسم الماضي وفي الدور ذاته عندما سحقه برباعية نظيفة ايابا. 

ويدين ليفربول بفوزه الى قائده ستيفن جيرارد الذي سجل الهدفين علما بان مشاركته في المباراة لم تكن واردة بسبب الاصابة التي يعاني منها على غرار الهداف الاسباني فرناندو توريس، بيد ان المدرب الاسباني رافايل بينيتيز فاجأ الجميع باشراكه اللاعبين اساسيين في مباراة اليوم ونجح في حصد النقاط الثلاث مواصلا انطلاقته القوية هذا الموسم حيث يتصدر الدوري في بلاده مشاركة مع تشلسي برصيد 10 نقاط من 3 انتصارات وتعادل واحد. 

وكان مرسيليا البادىء بالتسجيل عبر قائده لوريك كانا الذي تلقى كرة من منتصف الملعب من برونو شيرو وكسر مصيدة التسلل منفردا بالحارس الاسباني رينا فتابعها زاحفة داخل المرمى (23). 

ولم تدم فرحة مرسيليا سوى 3 دقائق حيث نجح ليفربول في ادراك التعادل بتسديدة رائعة لقائده جيرارد من خارج المنطقة (26). 

وحصل ليفربول على ركلة جزاء بعد عرقلة الدولي الهولندي راين بابل من قبل المدافع رونالد زوبار فانبرى لها جيرارد بروعة مضيفا الهدف الثاني (32). 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، حقق اتلتيكو مدريد فوزا ساحقا على مضيفه ايندهوفن بثلاثية نظيفة كان بطلها المهاجم الدولي الارجنتيني سيرجيو اغويرو صاحب هدفين. 

ومنح اغويرو التقدم لاتلتيكو مدريد في الدقيقة التاسعة اثر تلقيه كرة عرضية زاحفة من الجهة اليمنى من لويس غارسيا فتابعها من مسافة قريبة داخل مرمى الحارس السويدي اندرياس ايزاكسون. 

وعزز اغويرو تقدم الضيوف بهدف ثان عندما تلقى كرة عرضية داخل المنطقة فهيأها لنفسه قبل ان يسددها بيسراه في الزاوية اليسرى للحارس ايزاكسون (36). 

وتابع اتلتيكو مدريد افضليته في الشوط الثاني وعزز تقدمه بهدف ثالث سجله البرتغالي مانيش اثر تلقيه كرة داخل المنطقة من مواطنه سيماو سابروزا فتابعها داخل المرمى (54). 

وفي المجموعة الثالثة، تنفس برشلونة الصعداء بفوزه على سبورتينغ لشبونة 3-1. 

وهو الفوز الاول لبرشلونة في مبارياته الثلاث الاخيرة بعد خسارة (امام نوامنسيا صفر-1) وتعادل (مع راسينغ سانتاندر 1-1) في الدوري المحلي. 

وعانى برشلونة الامرين لتحقيق الفوز وبدا جليا تأثره بغياب لاعب وسطه البيلاروسي الكسندر هليب بسبب الاصابة. 

وانتظر برشلونة الدقيقة 21 لافتتاح التسجيل عبر مدافعه الدولي المكسيكي رافايل ماركيز بضربة رأسية اثر ركلة ركنية انبرى لها تشافي. 

وحصل برشلونة على ركلة جزاء انبرى لها الكاميروني صامويل ايتو بنجاح (60). 

وسجل الضيوف هدف الشرف عبر المدافع طونيل عندما تابع بقدمه اليمنى كرة من ركلة حرة جانبية انبرى لها (72)، قبل ان يعيد شافي الفارق الى سابق عهده بتسجيله الهدف الثالث عندما تابع من مسافة قريبة تسديدة قوية لاندريس انييستا (87). 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، عاد شاختار دونيتسك الاوكراني بفوز ثمين من سويسرا على حساب بال 2-1. 

ومنح البرازيلي فرناندينيو التقدم لشاختار دونيتسك من ركلة حرة مباشرة من 20 مترا سكنت الزاوية اليمنى البعيدة للحارس الارجنتيني فرانكو كوستانزو (25). 

واضاف البرازيلي الاخر جادسون الهدف الثاني من ركلة حرة مباشرة من حافة المنطقة (45). 

وسجل الارجنتيني انخل ابراهام هدف الشرف لاصحاب الارض في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع._

----------


## غسان

عودة موفقة لليوفي والبافاري

_


 استهل مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي حملة الدفاع عن لقبه بطلا لمسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم بسقوطه في فخ التعادل امام ضيفه فياريال الاسباني 0-0 الاربعاء في الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الخامسة ضمن الدور الاول. 

وكان مانشستر يونايتد قد احرز اللقب على حساب مواطنه تشلسي بركلات الترجيح 6-5 (بعد تعادلهما 1-1 في الوقتين الاصلي والاضافي) في المباراة النهائية التي احتضنها ملعب "لوجنيكي" في العاصمة الروسية موسكو. 

وسجل يوفنتوس الايطالي وبايرن ميونيخ الالماني عودة موفقة الى المسابقة القارية بفوز الاول على ضيفه زينيت سان بطرسبرغ الروسي بطل مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي والكأس السوبر الاوروبية 1-صفر، والثاني على مضيفه ستيوا بوخارست الروماني بالنتيجة ذاتها، وحقق ريال مدريد فوزا غير مقتع على باتي بوريسوف البيلاروسي 2-صفر، وعاد ارسنال الانكليزي بتعادل ثمين من كييف امام دينامو 1-1. 

في المباراة الاولى على استاد "اولدترافورد" في مانشستر يونايتد وامام 74944 متفرجا، وضع فياريال حدا للانتصارات المتتالية للشياطين الحمر على ملعبهم في المسابقة والتي بلغت 12 فوزا متتاليا بارغامه على التعادل صفر-صفر. 

وللمصادفة فان فياريال كان اخر فريق ينتزع نقطة من مانشستر يونايتد على استاد اولدترافورد عندما التقيا في الدور ذاته عام 2005 وانتهت المواجهة بالتعادل السلبي ايضا، ليحقق مانشستر يونايتد بعدها 12 فوزا متتاليا على ملعبه قبل ان يفرمله فياريال. 

وكان مانشستر يونايتد الطرف الافضل في المباراة بيد ان فياريال كان منظما بطريقة جيدا دفاعيا ونجح الى حد بعيد في الحد من خطورة مهاجمي اصحاب الارض خصوص الارجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز وواين روني. 

وبدا جليا تأثر مانشستر يونايتد بالغيابات الكثيرة في صفوفه خصوصا لاعب الوسط مايكل كاريك والبلغاري ديميتار برباتوف بسبب الاصابة وبول سكولز بسبب الايقاف والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي دفع به فيرغوسون في الشوط الثاني دون ان تتغير النتيجة والامر ذاته بالنسبة الى الويلزي راين غيغز. 

وفاجأ فيرغوسون الجميع باشراكه المدافع الواعد جوني ايفانز على حساب المدافع الصربي العملاق نيمانيا فيديتش وويس براون اللذين فضل الاحتفاظ بهما على مقاعد الاحتياط. 

في المقابل، خاض فياريال المباراة في غياب لاعب وسطه ماركوس سينا والمهاجم التركي نهاد قهوجي والايطالي جوزيبي روسي. 

وسنحت فرص كثيرة لمانشستر يونايتد ابرزها تسديدة للمدافع ريو فرديناند من مسافة قريبة ابعدها الدفاع (8). 

في المقابل اعتمد فياريال على الهجمات المرتدة التي كاد يقتنص من احداها هدف السبق عندما مرر فرانكو كرة عرضية تابعها انخل لوبيز بالكعب بيد ان القائم الايمن لمرمى الحارس الهولندي ادوين فان در سار حرمه من هز الشباك (60). 

ودفع فيرغوسون برونالدو مباشرة بعد هذه المحاولة مكان الكوري الجنوبي بارك جي سونغ لكن دون جدوى، قبل ان يشرك الويلزي راين غيغز مكان تيفيز دون ان تتغير النتيجة. 

وكانت ابرز فرصة للشياطين الحمر كرة على طبق من ذهب من روني الى تيفيز بيد ان تسديدة الاخير كانت ضعيفة على الرغم من تجاوزها الحارس دييغو لوبيز لان المدافع غونزالو رودريغيز ابعدها من باب المرمى (72)، وبعدها مرر رونالدو كرة عرضية تابعها ايفانز برأسه من مسافة قريبة لكنها ارتطمت بالقائم الايمن (83). 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، لم يكن حال سلتيك الاسكتلندي افضل من مانشستر يونايتد وسقط بدوره في فخ التعادل امام ضيفه البورغ الدنماركي. 

وفرض حارس مرمى البورغ المغربي كريم زازا نفسه نجما للمباراة بتصديه لاكثر من محاولة لاصحاب الارض خصوصا ركلة جزاء انبرى لها باري روبسون (30). 

ودشن يوفنتوس عودته الى المسابقة القارية بعد غيابه عنها لمدة 3 مواسم، بفوز مستحق على زينيت سان بطرسبرغ بهدف وحيد سجله قائده الدولي اليساندرو دل بييرو في الدقيقة 76 من ركلة حرة مباشرة ضمن المجموعة الثامنة. 

ووضع يوفنتوس حدا لمغامرة زينيت امام الفرق الكبيرة، حيث كان اذل بايرن ميونيخ في دور الاربعة لمسابقة كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي الموسم الماضي قبل ان يحرز لقبها، وفوزه على مانشستر يونايتد في الكأس السوبر الاوروبية مطلع الموسم الحالي. 

وغاب يوفنتوس عن المسابقة الاوروبية العريقة اثر فضيحة الرشوى التي اودت به الى الدرجة الثانية قبل ان يصعد الى الاولى الموسم الماضي وحيتل المركز الثالث. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، حقق ريال مدريد الاسباني حامل الرقم القياسي في عدد القاب المسابقة (9) فوزا غير مقنع على باتي بوريسوف بهدفين نظيفين. 

وعانى ريال مدريد طيلة المباراة لهز شباك ضيوفه واكتفى بتسجيل هدفين فقط على الرغم من لعب الضيوف بعشرة لاعبين منذ الدقيقة 62 اثر طرد انري خاغوش. 

واثمر ضغط ريال مدريد هدفا عندما هيأ غوتي كرة على طبق من ذهب الى المدافع سيرجيو راموس غير المراقب داخل المنطقة فتابعها فيمناه في الزاوية اليسرى للحارس (11). 

وانتظر ريال مدريد الشوط الثاني لتعزيز تقدمه عندما مرر الدولي المالي محمدو ديارا، بديل الارجنتيني فرناندو غاغو، كرة بينية الى راوول داخل المنطقة فسددها بيسراه بقوة ارتدت من الحارس البيلاروسي واحد مدافعيه لتتهيأ امام فان نيستلروي الذي تابعها بسهولة داخل المرمى (57). 

وفي المجموعة السادسة، حذا بايرن ميونيخ حذو يوفنتوس ودشن عودته الى المسابقة بفوز ثمين على مضيفه ستيوا بوخارست 1-صفر. 

وغاب النادي البافاري عن المسابقة الموسم الماضي بعدما فشل في حجز بطاقته اليها. 

وحسم بايرن ميونيخ نتيجة المباراة في الدقائق الاولى عندما سجل له المدافع الدولي البلجيكي العملاق هدفه الوحيد بضربة رأسية اثر ركلة حرة جانبية انبرى لها باستيان شفاينستايغر (15). 

وكاد انطونيو سيميدو يدرك التعادل عندما استغل كرة مرتدة من الحارس مايكل رينسينغ فسددها بيمناه في الشباك الخارجية. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، فرط فيورنتينا الايطالي في فوز في المتناول على مضيفه ليون الفرنسي وارغم على التعادل 2-2. 

وتقدم فيورنتينا بهدفين نظيفين في الشوط الاول، بيد ان اصحاب الارض انتفضوا في الشوط الثاني وادركوا التعادل. 

وحرمت العارضة المهاجم البرازيلي فريد من منح التقدم لليون اثر تسديدة اكروباتية من مسافة قريبة (5)، قبل ان تتهيأ الكرة امام كريم بنزيمة الذي سددها بجوار القائم الايسر. 

ورد فيورنتينا بهجمة منسقة مرر من خلالها المدافع زاوري كرة عرضية فتابعها البرتو جيلاردينو برأسه داخل المرمى (12). 

وعزز جيلاردينو تقدم الضيوف بهدف ثان بضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة اثر تمريرة عرضية من الروماني ادريان موتو (42). 

وقلص ليون الفارق عندما استغل بنزيمة كرة بينية داخل المنطقة فمررها عرضية الى فريديريك بيكيون الذي تابعها بسهولة داخل المرمى (73). 

وادرك ليون التعادل عبر بنزيمة عندما تلقى كرة من جونينيو اثر ركلة حرة فسددها من داخل المنطقة داخل مرمى مواطنه سيباستيان فراي (86). 

وفي المجموعة السابعة، انقذ المدافع الدولي الفرنسي وليام غالاس فريقه ارسنال الانجليزي وصيف بطل عام 2006 من الخسارة امام دينامو كييف الاوكراني بتسجيله هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 88. 

وكان دينامو كييف في طريقه الى تحقيق فوزه الثالث على التوالي على ارسنال في كييف بعد الاول 3-1 عام 2003 و2-1 عام 2006، عندما تقدم بهدف لمهاجمه الدولي الغيني اسماعيل بانغورا في الدقيقة 64 من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها بحقه المدافع الفرنسي بكاري سانيا، بيد ان غالاس نجح في ادراك التعادل عندما استغل هجمة منسقة بدأها التوغولي ايمانويل اديبايور الذي مرر كرة في الجهة اليمنى الى ثيو والكوت فمررها بدوره عرضية حاول اديبايور متابعتها داخل المرمى لكن تسديدته كانت ضعيفة لتجد غالاس الذي اكملها داخل المرمى (88). 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، حقق بورتو البرتغالي فوزا مستحقا على فنربغشه التركي 3-1. 

وتقدم بورتو مبكرا عبر الارجنتيني ليساندرو لوبيز الذي تلقى كرة عرضية من راوول ميريليس داخل المنطقة فتابعها بيمناه داخل المرمى (10). 

وعزز الارجنتيني الاخر لوتشو غونزاليز تقدم اصحاب الارض بتسديدة على "الطاير" من حافة المنطقة اثر تمريرة عرضية من كريستيان رودريغيز فعانقت الشباك (14). 

وقلص فنربغشة الفارق عبر مهاجمه الدولي الاسباني الجديد دانيال غيزا الذي استغل كرة مرتدة من الحارس اثر رأسية للبرازيلي اليكس فسددها بيمناه بقوة وعانقت الشباك البرتغالية (29). 

وكاد غيزا يدرك التعادل بضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة في الشوط الثاني، قبل ان يطمئن لينو، بديل رودريغيز، انصار اصحاب الارض بتسجيله الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع اثر تلقيه كرة داخل المنطقة فسددها زاحفة داخل المرمى._

----------


## غسان

_بوفون : الفوز له طعم خاص_

_


صرح حارس نادي اليوفنتوس الايطالي جيجي بوفون بعد مباراة نادي اليوفنتوس الايطالي امام نادي زينت الروسي والتي انتهت بفوز البيناكونيري على النادي الروسي بهدف مقابل لاشئ ،، قال بوفون :" نحن في البدايه كنا خائفون بعض الشئ لانه كان اول ظهور لنا بعد وقت طويل ،، في مثل هذه المباراة المهم هو ان لايسجل الخصم اهداف علينا ولدينا لاعبين جيدين في خط الهجوم ،، ونحن نستطيع تسجيل الاهداف وهذا الفوز له طعم خاص وكنا نتظره من فتره طويله وكذلك الجماهير " اليوفنتوس وزينت قدما اداء جيد في المباراة ولكن في النهاية استطاع اليوفنتوس الانتصار باقدام ديل بيرو عن طريق ضربة حره مباشره ._

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا غسان 
ومبروك للمدريديين الفوز

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكووور غسان

المستوى الممتاز الذي قدمه برشلونة واتلتيك مدريد وتشلسي يبشر بدوري قوي


ولا يجب ان ننسى مستوى زينت سان بطرسبرغ على الرغم من خسارته بهدف

----------


## غسان

> شكرا غسان 
> ومبروك للمدريديين الفوز


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




> مشكووور غسان
> 
> المستوى الممتاز الذي قدمه برشلونة واتلتيك مدريد وتشلسي يبشر بدوري قوي
> 
> 
> ولا يجب ان ننسى مستوى زينت سان بطرسبرغ على الرغم من خسارته بهدف


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_انتصارات جميلة للريال و الميلان وبس  .. كنت اتمنى فوز البلوز .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _انتصارات جميلة للريال و الميلان وبس  .. كنت اتمنى فوز البلوز .._


وانتصارات البرشا ما عجبتك غسان ماشي   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الجولة الثانية




ريال مدريد يطيح بسان بطرسبرج الروسي
فاز فريق ريال مدريد الاسباني يوم الثلاثاء على منافسه زينيت سان بطرسبرج الروسي بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثامنة من دوري الابطال الاوروبي لكرة القدم.

احرز توماس هوبوكان هدف ريال مدريد الاول في الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الاول عندما ارسل الكرة بطريق الخطأ الى داحل مرمى فريقه.

وفي الدقيقة 25 تعادل الفريق الروسي الذي لعب على ارضه وبين جماهيره عن طريق لاعبه داني الا ان الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي احرز هدف الفوز للفريق الضيف بعد ذلك بست دقائق.

ادار المباراة الحكم السويسري ماسيمو بوساكا.



أرسنال يسحق بورتو برباعية

سحق أرسنال الإنجليزي ضيفه بورتو البرتغالي برباعية نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما في الجولة الثانية من من مباريات المجموعة السابعة من دوري أبطال أوروبا.

سجل أهداف أرسنال مهاجميه الهولندي روبين فان بيرسي "هدفين" والتوجولي إيمانويل أديبايور "هدفين" في الدقائق 71،48،43،31.

تصدر أرسنال المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط يليه بورتو بثلاث نقاط ثم دينامو كييف بنقطتين ويتذيل فينيرباهتشة الترتيب بنقطة واحدة.

بدأ أرسنال اللقاء بهجوم ضاغط على دفاعات بورتو عن طريق تحركات لاعبي وسط ملعبه سيسك فابريجاس وثيو والكوت وسمير نصري.

ونشط هجوم المدفعجية في ظل تراجع لاعبي بورتو للدفاع مما أتاح الفرصة لافتتاح أرسنال النتيجة بعد هجمة منظمة وبتمريرة من فابريجاس إلى أديبايور لعبها عرضية وقابلها فان بيرسي داخل الشباك.

وأضاف أديبايور الهدف الثاني بعدما ارتقى لعرضية فان بيرسي من ركنية وحولها برأسه ببراعة داخل شباك بورتو لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم أرسنال بهدفين.

وفي بداية الشوط الثاني أضاف فان بيرسي الهدف الثالث بعدما استغل والكوت خطأ من مدافعي بورتو ومرر الكرة إلى المهاجم الهولندي الذي سددها مباشرة داخل الشباك.

وواصل أرسنال سيطرته على اللقاء تماما بعد الهدف الثالث حتى احتسب حكم المباراة ركلة جزاء للبديل نيكلاس بيندنر حولها أديبايور بنجاح داخل الشباك محرزا الهدف الرابع.

وفي نفس المجموعة نجح دينامو كييف الأوكراني في الخروج بتعادل سلبي من إسطنبول أمام فينيرباهتشة التركي.


بايرن يواصل اداءه الباهت ويتعادل مع ليون على ملعبه

جرت ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية (المجموعات) من منافسات المجموعة السادسة بدوري ابطال اوروبا، مباراة الذهاب بين بايرن ميونخ الألماني وليون الفرنسي ، اسفرت عن التعادل بينهما بالنتيجة 1-1 .

وكان الشوط الأول من المباراة قد انتهى بهدف نظيف لصالح ليون عن طريق اللاعب مارتن ديمايشلاس الذي احرز هدفا ذاتيا بشباك مرماه في الدقيقة 23، وخلال احداث الشوط الثاني تمكن لاعب بايرن ميونخ زي روبيرتو من احراز هدف التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 52، وبهذا الفوز يضاف لكل فريق نقطة واحدة ليصبح برصيد ميونخ 4 نقاط وليون نقطتين .


برشلونة يقلب تأخره الى فوز على شاختار الاوكراني في الدقائق الاخيرة



كان الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم الجولة الثانية من دوري أبطال أوروبا، عندما لعب مجددا دور المنقذ وحوّل تخلّف فريقه برشلونة بهدف قبل نهاية المباراة بثلاث دقائق، إلى فوز بنتيجة هدفين مقابل هدف واحد، على أرض مضيفه شاختار دونيتسك الأوكراني، ضمن الجولة الثانية من دوري رابطة الأبطال الأوروبية لكرة القدم.

وتقدم دونيتسك بهدف أحرزه ايلسينيو في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول لكن ميسي سجل هدفين في الدقيقتين الأخيرتين، ليمنح فريقه فوزا ثمينا وصدارة المجموعة الثانية برصيد ست نقاط من مباراتين.

ويذكر أن ميسي يلعب دور المنقذ للمرة الثانية في ظرف أيام قليلة حيث أنه هو من سجّل هدف الفوز السبت، على اسبانيول.




انتر يسقط في فخ التعادل مع بريمن على ملعبه

جرت ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية بمجموعتها الثانية من منافسات دوري ابطال اوروبا، مباراة الذهاب بين نادي انتر ميلان الايطالي وفيردر بريمن الألماني والتي اسفرت عن التعادل بهدف لكليهما .

وكان الشوط الأول من المباراة قد انتهى بهدف نظيف للانتر احرزه اللاعب مايكون سيسيناندو في الدقيقة 12، واحرز هدف التعدل لفيردر بريمن في الشوط الثاني اللاعب كلاوديو بيتزارو في الدقيقة 61 .

وجاءت بقية النتائج على النحو التالي

ليفربول تغلب على ملعبه على فريق ايندهوفن الهولندي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف

و أجبر فريق كلوج فريق تشلسي على التعادل السلبي  هنالك في رومانيا


وعاد يوفنتوس بتعادل بطعم الهزيمة من فريق أف سي باتي بوريسوف من  روسيا البيضاء بهدفين لكل منهما

وتعادل فنربخشة التركي سلبيا على ملعبه مع دينامو كييف الاوكراني

وتغلب فياريال على ملعبه على سيلتك بهدف الاسباني سيتا

وتعرض فيورنتينا لصدمة بعد تعادله السلبي  على ملعبه مع ستيوا بوخارست الروماني

فيما اكتسح مانتشسر يونايتد فريق البورغ الدنماركي في الدنمارك بثلاثية حملت توقيع روني وبرباتوف (هدفين)

وتغلب روما على بوردو الفرنسي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف هنالك في فرنسا

وهزم اتلتيكو مدريد فريق مرسيليا هنالك في مدريد بهدفين لواحد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]شكراً احمد 

و مبروك للمان ريد[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك الفوز لجميع الفرق 
وبرشلونه فازت بالحظ

----------


## غسان

_ الكبار يحسمون تأهلهم




حسمت الفرق الكبرى تأهلها الى الدور ثمن النهائي قبل الجولة الاخيرة وعلى رأسها مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي حامل اللقب وريال مدريد الاسباني الفريق الاكثر فوزا باللقب (9 مرات) وبايرن ميونيخ الالماني المتوج بطلا في اربع مناسبات يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الخامسة من منافسات الدور الاول لمسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم. 

وتأهلت ايضا فرق بورتو البرتغالي وارسنال الانجليزي وليون الفرنسي، لتلحق جميعها ببرشلونة الاسباني وسبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي ويوفنتوس الايطالي التي كانت حسمت تأهلها في الجولتين السابقتين. 

في المجموعة الخامسة، اكتفى مانشستر يونايتد بالتعادل مع مضيفه فياريال صفر-صفر، فكانت هذه النتيجة كافية للفريقين لحسم بطاقتي المجموعة، لتكون الجولة الاخيرة في العاشر من الشهر المقبل لتحديد صاحب المركز الاول لانهما يتعادلان حاليا بعدد النقاط (9 لكل منهما) والفريق الانجليزي يتصدر بفارق الاهداف. 

وحافظ مانشستر الفائز باللقب في مناسبتين تحت التسمية الجديدة (1999 و2008) ومرة واحدة في الصيغة القديمة (1968)، على سجله الخالي من الهزائم في المسابقة الام للمباراة الثامنة عشرة على التوالي اي منذ ايار/مايو 2007 عندما خسر في نصف النهائي امام ميلان الايطالي. 

وبدوره واصل فياريال الذي لعب بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد خوان كابديفيلا (82)، تألقه الاوروبي على ملعب "ال مادريغال" وحافظ على سجله الخالي من الهزائم على ارضه للمباراة الرابعة عشرة على التوالي والخامسة والعشرين في اخر 26 مباراة. 

وفشل الفريقان في فك صيامهما عن التسجيل في مواجهة بعضهما بعدما انتهت المباريات الثلاث السابقة بينهما بالتعادل السلبي ايضا، وهما التقيا في الدور الاول خلال موسم 2005-2006 وتعادلا ذهابا وايابا صفر-صفر عندما حل فريق "الشياطين الحمر" حينها في المركز الاخير في المجموعة ليسجل اسوأ مشاركة له في هذه المسابقة منذ عام 1995. 

وفي المجموعة ذاتها، واصل سلتيك عقدته خارج قواعده فخسر امام مضيفه البورغ الدنماركي 1-2. 

وسجل باري روبسون هدف الافتتاح لسلتيك بكرة رأسية (53) قبل يعادل البرازيلي كاكا النتيجة بكرة اطلقها من خارج المنطقة (73). 

وفي الدقيقة 87 اهدى غاري كالدويل الفريق الدنماركي الفوز وبطاقة الانتقال الى مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي بعدما سجل عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه ليلحق ببطل اسكتلندا الهزيمة التاسعة عشرة في اخر 20 مباراة خارج قواعده، علما بان المباراة الوحيدة التي لم يخسرها كان قد تعادل فيها امام برشلونة الاسباني (1-1) عام 2004. 

وفي المجموعة الثامنة، ضمن ريال مدريد بطاقته الى ثمن النهائي بتغلبه على مضيفه باتي بوريسوف البيلاروسي 1-صفر. 

ويدين ريال مدريد بتأهله اولا الى يوفنتوس الايطالي الذي اجبر مضيفه زينيت سانت بطرسبورغ الروسي على التعادل معه صفر-صفر، وثانيا الى قائده راوول غونزاليز الذي سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 7 عندما لعب الهولندي رويستون درينتي كرة عرضية من الجهة اليمنى تلقفها القائد راوول على القائم البعيد واودعها شباك الحارس سيارهي فيريمكو. 

وهو الهدف الاول لراوول في المسابقة هذا الموسم والرابع والستون في مختلف المسابقات الاوروبية ليعادل الرقم القياسي الذي يملكه مهاجم ميلان فيليبو اينزاغي. 

وعزز راوول ايضا رقمه القياسي في المسابقة الام بتسجيله هدفه الثاني والستين في الصدارة بفارق هدفين عن زميله في النادي الملكي الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي الذي لن يتمكن من اللحاق به هذا الموسم لانه سيغيب حتى نهايته بسبب الاصابة. 

واستعاد ريال شيئا من هيبته بعدما كان خسر في الجولتين السابقتين امام يوفنتوس (1-2 وصفر-2) الذي ضمن تأهله في الجولة السابقة. 

تجدر الاشارة الى ان ريال كان خسر لاخر مرة مباراتين على التوالي في دور المجموعات خلال موسم 1999-2000 على يد بايرن ميونيخ (2-4 و1-4)، لكنه انهى منافسات هذه المجموعة ثم واصل مشواره حتى وصوله الى النهائي وفاز باللقب للمرة الثامنة بتغلبه على مواطنه فالنسيا 3-صفر (اضاف اللقب التاسع موسم 2001-2002 على حساب باير ليفركوزن الالماني). 

وفي المجموعة السابعة، حسم بايرن ميونيخ مواجهته وضيفه ستيوا بوخارست الروماني بثلاثية نظيفة ليضمن مقعده عن هذه المجموعة الى جانب ليون الفرنسي الذي عاد بفوز ثمين من ارض مضيفه فيورنتينا الايطالي 2-1. 

على ملعب "اليانز ارينا"، انتظر بايرن حتى الشوط الثاني ليفتتح التسجيل رغم الفرص الكثيرة التي سنحت له في الشوط الاول خصوصا لمهاجمه الايطالي لوكا طوني، وجاء الفرج للفريق البافاري بهدف لميروسلاف كلوزه اثر تمريرة عرضية من الايطالي ماسيمو اودو فشل الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري في ايداعها برأسه داخل الشباك الرومانية، لكن مهاجم بريمن السابق كان في المكان المناسب ليسكنها الشباك (57). 

وعوض طوني اخفاقاته في الشوط الاول بتعزيزه تقدم بايرن بهدف ثان بكرة رأسية "سابحة" بعد تمريرة رأسية من كلوزه (61) الذي اضاف بنفسه الثالث عندما استلم تمريرة متقنة من ريبيري في ظهر المدافعين فلعب الكرة مباشرة في الشباك (73)، مسجلا هدفه الشخصي الثاني في اللقاء والثالث في المسابقة هذا الموسم. 

ورفع بايرن رصيده الى 11 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق الاهداف عن ليون الذي عاد من ملعب "ارتيميو فرانكي" ببطاقة التأهل الى الدور ثمن النهائي للمرة السادسة على التوالي بعدما حسم مواجهته مع مضيفه فيورنتينا الذي انهى مشاركته الاولى في المسابقة الام منذ موسم 1999-2000 باكرا وهو سيكتفي بمنافسة ستيوا بوخارست على المركز الثالث المؤهل الى مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي. 

وافتتح الكاميروني جان ماكون التسجيل لليون عندما استلم كرة معكوسة من الهداف كريم بنزيمة، فاودعها على يمين الحارس الفرنسي سيباستيان فراي (15). 

ثم عزز بنزيمة نفسه تقدم بطل فرنسا بتسجيله الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 27 بتسديدة من خارج المنطقة. 

ونجح فيورنتينا في تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة الاخيرة من الشوط الاول بفضل رأسية من هدافه البرتو جيلادينو اثر عرضية من الارجنتيني ماريو البرتو سانتانا. 

وستكون الجولة الاخيرة في العاشر من الشهر المقبل مهمة لتحديد بطل المجموعة اذ سيحل بايرن ضيفا على ليون. 

وفي المجموعة السابعة، نفض ارسنال عنه غبار مشاكل الدوري المحلي (خسارتان على التوالي) بفوزه على ضيفه دينامو كييف الاوكراني بهدف سجله الدنماركي نيكلاس بندتنر في الدقيقة 87، وذلك بعد دقائق معدودة على دخوله ارض الملعب. 

ويلتقي ارسنال الذي عاد اليه الفرنسي وليام غالاس بعد ان استبعد عن الدوري المحلي في نهاية الاسبوع بسبب كشفه عن مشاكل بين لاعبي الفريق، في الجولة الاخيرة بورتو، بطل المسابقة في مناسبتين، لتحديد بطل المجموعة بعد ان ضمن الفريق البرتغالي ايضا تأهله بفوزه على مضيفه فنربغشه التركي 2-1. 

وسجل الارجنتيني ليساندرو لوبيز هدف الافتتاح لبورتو بتسديدة مقصية مستفيدا من خطأ الحارس فولكان ديميريل الذي فشل في التعامل مع عرضية برونو الفيش (19). 

ثم اضاف اللاعب ذاته الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 28 اثر رمية تماس طويلة وصلت الى داخل المنطقة فسيطر عليها الارجنتيني بصدره قبل ان يسددها على دفعتين في شباك ديميرل. 

وفي الشوط الثاني نجح البديل كاظم كاظم في تقليص الفارق لفنربغشه بعدما تحولت تسديدته من احد مدافعي بورتو وخدعت الحارس البرازيلي فيتورينو هيلتون (63). 

ويتصدر ارسنال الترتيب برصيد 11 نقطة، مقابل تسع لبورتو._

----------


## Baker Obeidat

مشكوورررررررررر

----------


## غسان

_تعادل البطل مع بورتو ... وارسنال يقتنص التعادل ايضا من فياريال_


__ 
_تعادل مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي حامل اللقب مع بورتو البرتغالي 2-2 اليوم الثلاثاء في مانشستر في ذهاب الدور ربع النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم._
_وسجل واين روني (15) والأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز (86) هدفي مانشستر يونايتد، والأوروغوياني كريستيان رودريغيز (4) والأرجنتيني ماريانو غونزاليز (89) هدفي بورتو._
_ويلتقي الفريقان اياب في او بورتو في 15 نيسان/ابريل الحالي._ 

_فياريال- آرسنال_ 

_
_

_وتعادل فياريال الإسباني مع آرسنال الإنكليزي 1-1 في مدريد في ذهاب الدور ربع النهائي لمسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا أيضاً. وسجل ماركوس سينا (10) هدف فياريال، والتوغولي إيمانويل أديبايور (66) هدف آرسنال._
_ويلتقي الفريقان إياباً في لندن في 15 نيسان/أبريل المقبل._

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> _تعادل البطل مع بورتو ... وارسنال يقتنص التعادل ايضا من فياريال_
> 
> 
> __ 
> _تعادل مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي حامل اللقب مع بورتو البرتغالي 2-2 اليوم الثلاثاء في مانشستر في ذهاب الدور ربع النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم._
> _وسجل واين روني (15) والأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز (86) هدفي مانشستر يونايتد، والأوروغوياني كريستيان رودريغيز (4) والأرجنتيني ماريانو غونزاليز (89) هدفي بورتو._
> _ويلتقي الفريقان اياب في او بورتو في 15 نيسان/ابريل الحالي._ 
> 
> _فياريال- آرسنال_ 
> ...




شكرا غسان بس المان اليوم ما كان في لعبه الحقيقي حتى حسيت انهم راح يخسروا والله ..

ان شاء الله بكره برشلونه 7-0 تفوز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اوف 7 صفر .. قول ان شاء الله يقوزوا بالاول  :SnipeR (83): 

فعلا المان كان بعيد عن مستواه .. انا حضرت تلخيص المباراه ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

للاسف ما حضرت

كيف المبارة
وكيف خسر المان
معقول يتعادل

صراحة المان هلا مستوى تراجع كثير
وحاسس انه ادوري ضاع منه

وحظ اوفر للارسنال

عقبال البايرن ميونخ بكرا
ما يحقق المفاجاة 
ويفوز على برشلونه  :SnipeR (30): 

واكيد راح تكون مواجه نار بين ليفربول وتشلسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيدينك: لست قلقا بشأن ميسي


قال المدرب الهولندي غوس هيدينك والمدير الفني لنادي البلوز تشيلسي إنه ليس قلق بشأن لاعب فريق برشلونة، ليونيل ميسي والخطورة التي يمكن أن يشكلها في المباراة أمامهم، حيث صرح: "سوف لن أستيقظ في الليل قلقا بشأنه، إنه لاعب كبير، نعم، ولكنه ليس مصدر القلق الأساسي لنا، نحن نعمل كفريق واحد، وإيقاف ميسي سيكون مهمة الجميع وليس مهمة فردية..".
كما قال هيدينك إن لاعبيه لن يلجؤوا إلى حل العنف للحد من خطورة ميسي: "بكل تأكيد سوف نسعى لإيقافه، لكننا لن نستعمل العنف لتحقيق ذلك، سنحاول إيقافه بكل الطرق الشرعية لا غير..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


برشلونة - تشيلسي


موعد المباراة : الثــلاثــاء 28/4/2009
وقت المباراة : 21:45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة - 18:45 بتوقيت جرينتيتش
المناسبة : نصف نهائي - دوري أبطال أوروبا
القناة الناقلة : art Sport 3
معلقي المباراة : 
القناة الصوتية الآولى 
عدنان حمد الحمــادي


القناة الصوتية الآولى 
بـلال عــلام






ملــعــب المبــــاراة
الكـــامــب نــــو 


سنة تأسيسه : 24 سبتمبر 1957
طاقته الإستيعابية : 98.772 متفرج
أبعاده : - الطول : 105 متر - العرض : 68 متر 






حكـم اللقـاء




الاسم : والفجانج ستارك
المساعد الاول : جين هيندريك
المساعد الثاني : مايك بيكيل
الحكم الرابع : باباك رافاتي












اوراق الفـريـقيــن 
أهم اوراق نادي برشلونة

ليونيل ميسي



الاسم : ليونيل أندريس ميسي
المركز : مهاجم - جناح أيمن
مكان الميلاد : سانتا ( الأرجنتين 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24/6/1987 م


الارجنتنيي ليونيل ميسي ، يعد من اهم اوراق بيب غوارديولا في هذا اللقاء ، ليونيل ميسي الذي اراحه بيب في مباراة الليغا امام اشبيلية سيكون من اهم مفاتيح فريق البرشا. الارجنتيني يبرع في الاختراقات السريعة بفضل مهارته العالية و فنياته المهارية المميزة و النادرة. ميسي سيكون عليه التحرك بشكل مستمر و تبادل المراكز مع لاعبي الهجوم اضافة مساهمته في تشكيل جبهة يمنى قوية بمساعدة كل من ألفيس و تشافي. ميسي سيكون عليه مواجهة ايسيان, مما يضعنا امام مواجهة قوية و شيقة. 



اندريس إنييستا



الإسم : آندريس انييستا
المركز : لاعب وسط
الجنسية : إسباني
تاريخ الميلاد :11 /05/1984 م


اندريس انيستا يمر حالياً في افضل فتراته هذا الموسم, حيث انه ساهم بشكل كبير في مساعدة الفريق على تحقيق هذا المستوى الرائع و المميز. انيستا يجمع بين التمريرات البينية الدقيقة و الرؤية الشاملة للملعب و بين المهارة الفردية العالية و القدرة المميزة على الاختراق. مما جعل منه لاعب " جوكر" قادر على اللعب في مختلف مراكز الوسط و الهجوم. انيستا سيكون القائد للهجمات في الجهة اليسرى للفريق, حيث ان تواجده في هذه المنطقة سيساعد هنري على التحرك بحرية و بدون ضغوطات مكثفة. الرسام سيكون احد اهم اسلحة البرشا امام تشلسي.



رافائيل ماركيز



الإسم : رافائيل ماركيز
المركز : مدافع 
الجنسية : مكسيكي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/2/1979 م


رافا ماركيز, او القيصر كما يحب ان يسميه عشاقه, احد اهم ركائز الفريق الدفاعية فهو يجمع بين البنية الجسدية القوية, و الذكاء في قراءة تحركات المهاجمين, كما انه يتميز بالسرعة في التدخلات و عدم اعطاء الفرصة للخصم لتشكيل اي خظورة على مرمى الفريق. من اهم مميزات ماركيز هي اجادته للكرات الرأسية و سرعته العالية, مما يجعله متوفق و قادر على التعامل مع جميع المهاجمين بإختلاف قدراتهم الجسدية و الفنية. ماركيز ايضاً يشكل سلاح مهم في الضربات الثابتة, اضافة لاتقانه لتنفيذ الضربات الحرة المباشرة. ماركيز يؤدي دور تكتيكي عالي ايضاً, و ذلك من خلال ارسال الكرات الطولية خلف المدافعين بشكل دقيق و مميز, مما يجعل منه لاعباً فريداً و مميزاً في مركزه. 





أهم اوراق نادي تشيلسي



مايكل ايسيان

الإسم : ميكيل ايسيان
المركز : لاعب وسط
الجنسية : غاني
تاريخ الميلاد : 3/12/ 1982 م


ميكيل ايسيان يعد واحد من أفضل لاعبي تشلسي و اهمهم نظراً للمجهودات الكبيرة التي يقدمها للفريق في جميع المراكز التي يلعب فيها. ايسيان يتمتع بقوة بدنية و مهارة عالية في استخلاص الكرات, اضافة الى قدراته العالية في المناطق الهجومية و تسديداته القوية و المركزة. كل هذه الصفات جعلت منه لاعباً " جوكر", يلعب في معظم مراكز الفريق بل و انه يجيد في كل مركز يلعب فيه. امام برشلونة, و بسبب الغيابات الحاصلة في فريق تشلسي فإن ايسيان من المتوقع ان يشغل مركز الظهير الايسر لايقاف ميسي و الحد من خطورته, مما يجعلنا امام مواجهة رائعة بين هذين اللاعبين المميزين

ديديه دروغبا

الإسم : ديديه دروغبا
المركز : مهاجم
الجنسية : ايفواري
تاريخ الميلاد : 11/3/1978 م


ديديه دروغبا, احد افضل مهاجمي العالم و من اخطرهم و اقدرهم على هز شباك الخصم. الايفواري ثبت قدمه بين نخبة هدافي اوروبا بسبب قوته البدنية الهائلة و التي تمكنه من الاحتكاك مع المدافعين و التعامل مع تدخلاتهم القوية, اضافة الى موهبته التهديفية العالية و المميزة. هو يجيد التمركز داخل منطقة الجزاء و قراءة مسار الكرة و توقعها بشكل مميز. ديده يجيد المراوغة, التسديد, و الكرات الرأسية. على الرغم من انه لم يقدم موسم جيد, الا ان دروغبا و مع قدوم هيدينك عاد الى مستواه الحقيقي الكبير, حيث انه استعاد حاسته التهديفية العالية. 


فلورينت مالودا

الإسم : فلوران مالودا
المركز : وسط
الجنسية : فرنسي
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/6/1980 م


اللاعب الفرنسي يمر في افضل مراحله منذ انتقاله الى تشلسي قادماً من فريق ليون, و كغيره من لاعبي البلوز فإن مالودا استعاد بريقه و خطورته بقدوم هيدينك الذي اعاد اليه ثقته في نفسه. مالودا يشغل الجناح الايسر و يبرع في المراوغات و الاختراقات السريعة بفضل قوته البدنية, مهارته في المراوغة و سرعته العالية. ما يميز مالودا ايضاً قدرته على احراز الاهداف بفضل تقدمه و اسناده الهجومي الجيد, اضافة الى تسديداته المحكمة. مالودا سيكون لاعب مهم للبلوز امام البرشا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 
برشلونة - تشيلسي 

موعد المباراة : الثــلاثــاء 28/4/2009
وقت المباراة : 21:45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة - 18:45 بتوقيت جرينتيتش
المناسبة : نصف نهائي - دوري أبطال أوروبا
القناة الناقلة : art Sport 3
معلقي المباراة : 
القناة الصوتية الآولى 
عدنان حمد الحمــادي
 
القناة الصوتية الآولى 
بـلال عــلام
 

 

ملــعــب المبــــاراة
الكـــامــب نــــو 
 
سنة تأسيسه : 24 سبتمبر 1957
طاقته الإستيعابية : 98.772 متفرج
أبعاده : - الطول : 105 متر - العرض : 68 متر  


 

حكـم اللقـاء 
 

الاسم : والفجانج ستارك
المساعد الاول : جين هيندريك
المساعد الثاني : مايك بيكيل
الحكم الرابع : باباك رافاتي



 







اوراق الفـريـقيــن 
أهم اوراق نادي برشلونة 
ليونيل ميسي 
 
الاسم : ليونيل أندريس ميسي
المركز : مهاجم - جناح أيمن
مكان الميلاد : سانتا ( الأرجنتين 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24/6/1987 م


الارجنتنيي ليونيل ميسي ، يعد من اهم اوراق بيب غوارديولا في هذا اللقاء ، ليونيل ميسي الذي اراحه بيب في مباراة الليغا امام اشبيلية سيكون من اهم مفاتيح فريق البرشا. الارجنتيني يبرع في الاختراقات السريعة بفضل مهارته العالية و فنياته المهارية المميزة و النادرة. ميسي سيكون عليه التحرك بشكل مستمر و تبادل المراكز مع لاعبي الهجوم اضافة مساهمته في تشكيل جبهة يمنى قوية بمساعدة كل من ألفيس و تشافي. ميسي سيكون عليه مواجهة ايسيان, مما يضعنا امام مواجهة قوية و شيقة.  


اندريس إنييستا 
 
الإسم : آندريس انييستا
المركز : لاعب وسط
الجنسية : إسباني
تاريخ الميلاد :11 /05/1984 م 

اندريس انيستا يمر حالياً في افضل فتراته هذا الموسم, حيث انه ساهم بشكل كبير في مساعدة الفريق على تحقيق هذا المستوى الرائع و المميز. انيستا يجمع بين التمريرات البينية الدقيقة و الرؤية الشاملة للملعب و بين المهارة الفردية العالية و القدرة المميزة على الاختراق. مما جعل منه لاعب " جوكر" قادر على اللعب في مختلف مراكز الوسط و الهجوم. انيستا سيكون القائد للهجمات في الجهة اليسرى للفريق, حيث ان تواجده في هذه المنطقة سيساعد هنري على التحرك بحرية و بدون ضغوطات مكثفة. الرسام سيكون احد اهم اسلحة البرشا امام تشلسي. 


رافائيل ماركيز 
 
الإسم : رافائيل ماركيز
المركز : مدافع 
الجنسية : مكسيكي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/2/1979 م 

رافا ماركيز, او القيصر كما يحب ان يسميه عشاقه, احد اهم ركائز الفريق الدفاعية فهو يجمع بين البنية الجسدية القوية, و الذكاء في قراءة تحركات المهاجمين, كما انه يتميز بالسرعة في التدخلات و عدم اعطاء الفرصة للخصم لتشكيل اي خظورة على مرمى الفريق. من اهم مميزات ماركيز هي اجادته للكرات الرأسية و سرعته العالية, مما يجعله متوفق و قادر على التعامل مع جميع المهاجمين بإختلاف قدراتهم الجسدية و الفنية. ماركيز ايضاً يشكل سلاح مهم في الضربات الثابتة, اضافة لاتقانه لتنفيذ الضربات الحرة المباشرة. ماركيز يؤدي دور تكتيكي عالي ايضاً, و ذلك من خلال ارسال الكرات الطولية خلف المدافعين بشكل دقيق و مميز, مما يجعل منه لاعباً فريداً و مميزاً في مركزه. 
 



أهم اوراق نادي تشيلسي



مايكل ايسيان

الإسم : ميكيل ايسيان
المركز : لاعب وسط
الجنسية : غاني
تاريخ الميلاد : 3/12/ 1982 م


ميكيل ايسيان يعد واحد من أفضل لاعبي تشلسي و اهمهم نظراً للمجهودات الكبيرة التي يقدمها للفريق في جميع المراكز التي يلعب فيها. ايسيان يتمتع بقوة بدنية و مهارة عالية في استخلاص الكرات, اضافة الى قدراته العالية في المناطق الهجومية و تسديداته القوية و المركزة. كل هذه الصفات جعلت منه لاعباً " جوكر", يلعب في معظم مراكز الفريق بل و انه يجيد في كل مركز يلعب فيه. امام برشلونة, و بسبب الغيابات الحاصلة في فريق تشلسي فإن ايسيان من المتوقع ان يشغل مركز الظهير الايسر لايقاف ميسي و الحد من خطورته, مما يجعلنا امام مواجهة رائعة بين هذين اللاعبين المميزين

ديديه دروغبا

الإسم : ديديه دروغبا
المركز : مهاجم
الجنسية : ايفواري
تاريخ الميلاد : 11/3/1978 م 

ديديه دروغبا, احد افضل مهاجمي العالم و من اخطرهم و اقدرهم على هز شباك الخصم. الايفواري ثبت قدمه بين نخبة هدافي اوروبا بسبب قوته البدنية الهائلة و التي تمكنه من الاحتكاك مع المدافعين و التعامل مع تدخلاتهم القوية, اضافة الى موهبته التهديفية العالية و المميزة. هو يجيد التمركز داخل منطقة الجزاء و قراءة مسار الكرة و توقعها بشكل مميز. ديده يجيد المراوغة, التسديد, و الكرات الرأسية. على الرغم من انه لم يقدم موسم جيد, الا ان دروغبا و مع قدوم هيدينك عاد الى مستواه الحقيقي الكبير, حيث انه استعاد حاسته التهديفية العالية. 


فلورينت مالودا

الإسم : فلوران مالودا
المركز : وسط
الجنسية : فرنسي
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/6/1980 م 

اللاعب الفرنسي يمر في افضل مراحله منذ انتقاله الى تشلسي قادماً من فريق ليون, و كغيره من لاعبي البلوز فإن مالودا استعاد بريقه و خطورته بقدوم هيدينك الذي اعاد اليه ثقته في نفسه. مالودا يشغل الجناح الايسر و يبرع في المراوغات و الاختراقات السريعة بفضل قوته البدنية, مهارته في المراوغة و سرعته العالية. ما يميز مالودا ايضاً قدرته على احراز الاهداف بفضل تقدمه و اسناده الهجومي الجيد, اضافة الى تسديداته المحكمة. مالودا سيكون لاعب مهم للبلوز امام البرشا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ديكو وكارفايو خارج مباراة دوري الأبطال



سوف يضطر فريق البلوز تشيلسي إلى السفر لبرشلونة تاركا وراءه كلا من البرتغاليين كارفايو وديكو واللذان لا زالا يعانيان من الإصابة، وبذلك يكون عدد الغائبين عن المباراة أربعة لاعبين حيث ان أشلي كول لن يشارك أيضا بسبب الإيقاف، وكذلك باولو فيريرا الذي لم يتعافى كليا من الإصابة.. مدرب الفريق غوس هيدينك لا يعتبر الأمر مشكلة، لأن بحوزته بدلاء من نفس المستوى وقد اعتمد عليهم في المباريات السابقة سواء في الدوري أو في مباراة ربع النهائي أمام ليفربول، ويبدو انه راض عن مردودهم..
وجاءت تشكيلة غوس هيدينك المستدعاة كالتالي:
*الحراس*: تشيك , هيلاريو
*الدفاع*: بيليتي , أليكس , إيفانوفيتش , بوسينغوا , مانسيين , تيري
*لاعبوا الوسط*: لامبارد , بالاك , ميكيل , كالو , إيسيان , مالودا , دي سانتو
*المهاجمون*: أنيلكا , دروغبا , ستوك , كواريزما

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بالتوفيق لتشلسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بوسينغوا : " أنا لا أخشى ميسي "
في تصريح قوي للغاية قال الظهير الأيمن للبلوز البرتغالي بوسينغوا بأنه مستعد للمهمة التي سيكلفه بها المدرب الهولندي غوس هيدينك، حيث سيشغل مركز الظهير الأيسر مكان زميله الإنجليزي آشلي كول الغائب عن المباراة بداعي الإيقاف، و ستكون أولى مهامه مراقبة الساحر الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي العنصر الأبرز في تشكلية البلوغرانا. 

يقول بوسينغوا : " ليست لدي مشكلة في مراقبة ميسي، و أنا في كامل الإستعداد لخوض التحدي ضده، لأنه لاعب من طراز عالمي، لكن يمكن إيقافه بالصبر و الهدوء، و من الضروري أن نبقيه تحت الضغط.."

و يستمر بوسينغوا بقوله : " أملك الخبرة الكافية في مراقبة اللاعبين الكبار من مرحلتي، و اكتسبت ذلك خلال تواجدي في بورتو، المنتخب البرتغالي و الآن تشيلسي. و أنا لا أخشى مواجهة الأرجنتيني " .

من جهة أخرى أكد المدرب الهولندي غوس هيدينك بأنه يثق بقدرات لاعبه البرتغالي بوسينغوا من خلال تكليفه بمهمة بالحد من خطورة ميسي، بحيث أكد بأنه يمتلك العديد من الخيارات في ذاك المركز لكن بوسينغوا هو الذي أبان عن جاهزيته الكبرى نفسيا و بدنيا لمراقبة ميسي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هنري..رجل المواعيد الكبرى



في خلال التحليلات لمباريات برشلونة، يلاحظ أن الاسماء الطاغية على الأحداث هي ميسي، إيتو، إنييستا و تشافي و الأخرون، و لكن لا أحد ينكر أن أسم تيري هنري و أهدافه كانت العنوان الأبرز في المواعيد الكبرى.

المهاجم الفرنسي سجل 4 أهداف من أصل 5 في دوري الأبطال خلال الدور ثمن نهائي و الربع نهائي من البطولة أمام فريق ليون الفرنسي و بايرن ميونيخ الألماني تباعا ليساعد الفريق بذلك على المرور للدور النصف نهائي من دوري الأبطال.

على مستوى الدوري المحلي، هنري أنقذ فريقه من مأزق حقيقي الأسبوع الماضي حيث نجح في تعديل الكفة لصالح البلوغرانا خلال الدقائق الأخيرة في المباراة التي جمعتهم بـفالينسيا على ملعب الميستايا و انتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لمثلهما، كما نجح في اقتناص فوز ثمين خارج الديار أمام فياريال بتسجيله لهدف الفوز على ملعب المادريغال.

إذن هنري يعرف تشيلسي جيدا من خلال خبرته في الدوري الإنجليزي و ربما تكون له كلمة كبرى في اللقاء ،ذلك أنه أبان على أنه رجل المواعيد الكبرى بتسجيله الأهداف الحاسمة، و السؤال الآن هل ينجح في فرض سحره أمام البلوز أم يحتفظ بأهدافه الحاسمة للكلاسيكو القادم أمام ريال مدريد في المباراة التي ستحدد الملامح النهائية للدوري الإسباني ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

كابيلو سيتواجد في الكامبنو 


أشارت الصحف الإنجليزية الى أن المدير الفني للمنتخب الإنجليزي فابيو كابيلو سيتواجد مساء اليوم على ملعب الكامب نو لحضور مباراة ذهاب الدور نصف نهائي من دوري أبطال أوربا و التي ستجمع بين تشيلسي و برشلونة على أرض الأخير. 

كابيلو نظرا لإرتباطه الدولي مع المنتخب الإنجليزي، دائما ما يتابع مباريات كرة القدم المهمة خصوصا التي يشارك فيها اللاعبون الإنجليز، قصد اختيار أسماء جديدة و مراقبة مستويات هؤلاء اللاعبين.

من جهة أخرى أشارت بعض التقارير أن مدرب برشلونة بيب غوارديولا قام بدعوة البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو نظرا للصداقة التي تجمع الرجلين من أجل متابعة المباراة من على مدرجات الملعب، لكن الاخير اعتذر عن الحضور نظرا لإرتباطاته المهنية التي تربطه مع النيراتزوري.

----------


## The Gentle Man

عميد برشلونة اكزافي يؤكد بان كل شيء سيحسم في الستامفورد بريدج



تحدث لاعب فريق برشلونة كزافي هيرناندز مساء امس لوسائل الاعلام حول مباراة ذهاب نصف نهائي ابطال اوروبا التي ستلعب ضد تشلسي حيث قال : " مهما حدث في الكامب نو، فان الحسم سيكون في ستامفورد بريدج ".

واضاف :" في بطولة الابطال، فان المباريات الاقصائية دائماً ما تحسم في الاياب. انهما مبارتين متساويتين و لا يمكن ان تعرف من سيكون المتاهل حتى النهاية، الدليل على ذلك ما حدث في الدور الماضي بين تشلسي و ليفربول حيث كان الحسم في ستامفورد بريدج ".

برشلونة و تشلسي التقيا سوية كثيراً في السنوات السابقة في بطولة الابطال، وكان الفريق انذاك تحت قيادة المدرب البرتغالي مورينهو، اما الآن فان الفريق يلعب تحت اشراف هيدينك. بالنسبة لتشافي، فان تشلسي يبقى دائماً فريق خطير " اللاعبون هم نفسهم و سيكون التأهل صعب. انهم منافس قوي و لديهم لاعبين يدمجون بين المهارة و القوة البدنية، لاعبين مثل لامبارد و دروغبا و انيلكا يعدون الافضل في مناطقهم، كذلك الحال بالنسبة لتيري و ايسيان. امام تشلسي، فان علينا تقديم كل ما لدينا، و من خلال خبرتنا، فاننا نعي بانها ستكون مباراة صعبة " قال الكابتن الثاني للنادي.

كما اضاف تشافي بان على برشلونة ان يحاول القيام بما قام به خلال مباراة البايرن عندما فاز ب4-0. " سيكون علينا محاولة اعادة نفس المستوى الذي قدمناه امام باييرن ميونيخ، لقد قدمنا مباراة هجومية من الطراز الرفيع، واذا استطعنا فرض طريقة لعبنا بسرعة عالية فانهم يمكن ان يعانوا ".

في الموسم الماضي، استطاع برشلونة الوصول الى دور نصف النهائي، الا ان مانشيستر يونايتد انهى حلم الفريق. اكزافي يرى بان برشلونة هذا الموسم افضل من فريق الموسم الماضي، حيث استعاد الفريق الحالي قوته بالضغط في المقدمة. الفريق تحسن بشكل كبير على المستوى التكتيكي و ايضاً على المستوى البدني .

اكزافي مقتنع بان جماهير برشلونة سيتجاوبون مع نداء المساعدة الذي قدمه الفريق لهم من اجل تخطي تشلسي حيث قال : " جماهير الكامب نو سيكونون عامل اساسي لتخطي هذا الدور. عندما تكون الجماهير مع الفريق، فاننا لا نتوقع ان نفشل بل نحاول تقديم مباراة جيدة ".

بعد مباراة اليوم، فان برشلونة سيسافر الى البرنابيو للعب ضد ريال مدريد، اكزافي ليس له شك في تلك المبارة حين قال " ان نتيجة ايجابية ضد تشلسي ستعطينا حافز كبير من اجل تقديم مباراة جيدة يوم السبت القادم. نريد الاستمرار بهذا الخط من النتائج الايجابية، وهذا ياتي بفضل العمل الكبير الذي نقوم به من اجل تخطي الالتزامات المستقبلية ".

بالرغم من ان نصف نهائي الابطال يحوي ثلاثة اندية انجليزية، فان كزافي يرى " ان الدوري الاسباني افضل من الدوري الانجليزي، ربما يتمتع الدوري الانجليزي بكثافة و سرعة اعلى، ولكن لا يوجد الكثير من المهارات و الفنيات لا من الفرق ولا من اللاعبين ".

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيدنيك يفرض التعادل السلبي علي برشلونة في الكامب نو

فرض جوس هيدنيك بطريقة غلق المساحات في وسط الملعب التعادل السلبي علي لاعبي برشلونة بملعب الكامب نو في اللقاء الذي دار بين الفريقين في دور نصف النهائي من دوري أبطال أوروبا و بدأ هيدنيك اللقاء بخمسة لاعبين في منتصف الملعب وبمهاجم وحيد جعل لاعبي برشلونة يعانون من قلة المساحات و الذي يجيد لاعبي برشلونة التعامل مع وجود مساحة في الكامب نو مما ادي لقلة فرص برشلونة في المباراة باستثناء فرص قليلة كان للحارس التشيكي المتألق بيتر تشيك دور في إنقاذها ليحقق البلوز نتيجة طيبة في مباراة الذهاب التي أدارها الحكم الألماني والفانج ستارك و يتأجل الحسم للقاء لندن في ملعب الستامفورد بريدج يوم الأربعاء السادس من مايو المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

أرسين فينغير يعلن عن قائمته لمباراة الغد


يبدو أن استعدادات فريق أرسنال الإنجليزي لمباراة مان يونايتد تمضي في صمت وعمل كبيرين، فالمدرب الفرنسي أرسين فينغير يفكر في التوليفة المناسبة للتفوق على الريد دفلز، وبحوزته معظم اللاعبين الأساسيين. وجود المايسترو سيسك فابريغاس بكامل عافيته ولياقته البدنية يعطي دفعة قوية للفرنسي للإطمئنان على حظوظه في هذه المباراة القوية.. 
إليكم القائمة المستدعاة لمباراة الغد:
*الحراس:* ألمونيا , فابيانسكي
*المدافعون:* سانيا , توري , سيلفيستر , غيبس , دجورو , إيبوي
*لاعبوا الوسط:* نصري , سيسك , ديابي ,  والكوت , سونغ , دينيلسون , رمزي
*المهاجمون:* أديبايور , إدواردو , بيندتنر , فيلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

حقائق عن مواجهة مانشيستر - أرسنال
يسعى المدرب الاسكتلندي السير أليكس فيرغيسون إلى الفوز باللقب الأوربي للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه وتاريخ النادي، حيث حققه سابقا عامي 1999 و 2008 .
يحلم المدرب الفرنسي أرسين فينغير بقيادة الغانرز إلى أول لقب له وللنادي في هذه البطولة بعدما ضيع الفرصة موسم 2006 أمام برشلونة الإسباني .
اللاعب الويلزي رايان غيغز والذي اختير لاعب الموسم في إنجلترا، سيشارك في مباراته ال 800 مع الريد دفلز، وسيحمل شارة القيادة مجددا في ظل غياب غاري نيفيل.
جون أوشيه سيشارك بديلا لنيفيل في الجهة اليمنى من الدفاع رغم أن ويسلي براون قد عاد من الإصابة.
أرسنال سيحاول تقديم مباراة هجومية ودفاعية في نفس الوقت دون الإعتماد على الروسي أندريه أرشافين المسجل بنفس البطولة مع ناديه السابق، وكذلك الهولندي المصاب روبين فان بيرسي. 
الفريقين سيتقابلان لأول مرة في دوري الأبطال.
مانشيستر يونايتد حافظ على نظافة شباكه أكثر من باقي الفرق الأخرى خلال هذا الموسم في دوري الأبطال (7 مباريات).
مانشيستر يونايتد يمتلك أقوى خط دفاع في البطولة، فقد تلقى خمسة أهداف فقط.
هذه هي المناسبة رقم 38 التي يلتقي فيها المدربين مع بعض خلال تاريخهما في قيادة الناديين. فينغير فاز في 14 مناسبة وفيرغيسون في 13، وكان التعادل سيد الموقف في بقية المناسبات.
أرسنال لم يفلح في تجاوز أي فريق إنجليزي بهذه البطولة خلال أربع مناسبات سابقة.
الغانرز استطاعوا الفوز في ثلاث مرات فقط خلال آخر 13 مباراة خارج الديار بالبطولة الأوربية.
الريد دفلز لم يخسروا خلال 20 مباراة على أرضهم بدوري الأبطال.
مانشيستر يونايتد لم يخسروا طوال 23 مباراة في هذه البطولة، وهو رقم قياسي.
هذه هي المرة 11 التي يتواجد فيها مانشيستر يونايتد في نصف نهائي البطولة (21 مرة ريال مدريد، 13 مرة ميلان، 12 مرة بايرن ميونيخ).
أرسنال حقق أعلى رقم من حالات التسلل التي احتسبت عليه في دوري الأبطال هذا الموسم (42 مرة).
البرازيلي دينيلسون هو اللاعب الذي لمس الكرة أكثر من أي لاعب آخر في هذه البطولة (938 لمسة).

----------


## The Gentle Man

جون اوشيه يعطي الأفضلية لمانشستر علي الأرسنال

تمكن الظهير الدولي الأيرلندي جون أوشيه من تسجيل هدف الأفضلية للمانيو علي الأرسنال في ملعب الأولد ترافورد أثر استغلاله لعرضية واين روني في الدقيقة الـ 17 من عمر لقاء نصف النهائي و ينتظر كلا من فيرغسون و فنغر لقاء الشوط الثاني من لقاء دور الـ 4 بين الفريقين في ملعب الإمارات يوم الثلاثاء الخامس من مايو المقبل من أجل حسم المتأهل الأول إلي روما يوم الأربعاء 27 من مايو المقبل في نهائي الأحلام بالأولمبيكو و شهد اللقاء سيطرة من مانشستر يونايتد علي وسط الملعب مع محاولة الغنرز لاستغلال الهجمات المرتدة ولكن دون جدوى من كلا الفريقين باستثناء هدف مانشستر الوحيد في الشوط الأول من المباراة . 
























الخوف من انفلوانزا الخنازير 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميسي :الفوز علي تشيلسي أهم من الفوز بالكلاسيكو


صرح لاعب التانغو الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسى لمنتدي الماركا الأسبانية أنه يفضل الفوز علي تشيلسي في ستامفورد بريدج بدوري أبطال أوروبا علي الفوز علي ريال مدريد في الكلاسيكو بالبرنابيو حيث فسر اللاعب السبب في ذلك أن الدوري الأسباني مازال مشواره طويل و يمكن تعويض أية أخفاقات أو تعادل بعكس دوري أبطال أوروبا فمباراة تشيلسي مباراة حياة أو موت ورفض ليونيل ميسى توقع لقاء الكلاسيكو و أن كان تمني الفوز بهدف نظيف أو بهدفين و أكد أن الأهم الثلاثة نقاط و ليست النتيجة و ذكر أنه لن يفكر في الانتقام من كلاسيكو البرنابيو الماضي .

كما أعرب ميسي عن شكره و امتنانه لمدرب ريال مدريد السابق فابيو كابيلو والذي قال في وقت ماضي أن ميسي لا يوجد لاعب في العالم حالياّ يمتلك مهاراته و إمكانياته و قال ميسي عن كابيلو :

" أنه دائما يتحدث عني بشكل طيب و أنا ممتن لكلامه الرائع "

----------


## The Gentle Man

ألمونيا: يجب أن نكون سعداء بهذه النتيجة


يعتقد مانويل ألمونيا، حارس مرمى ناي أرسنال الإنجليزي، أنه على الأرسناليين أن يكونوا سعداء بهذه النتيجة أمام مانشيستر يونايتد في مباراة الذهاب من نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوربا، كما أشار ألمونيا إلى أن الغانرز سيظهرون بشكل مغاير في مباراة الإياب على ملعب الإمارات، وسوف يضغطون بشكل كبير من أجل تحقيق التأهل وإنقاذ الأمل الأخير هذا الموسم.. يقول ألمونيا:
"أعتقد أن نتيجة 1-0 على ملعب الأولدترافورد ليست سيئة أبدا، توقعنا أنهم سيلعبون بوتيرة عالية، وفي الشوط الثاني قاومنا قليلا وكانت لنا محاولات.. علينا أن نكون سعداء ونحن نتطلع لمباراة الإياب، لأنها ستكون فرصتنا الأخيرة هذا الموسم للخروج بشيء إيجابي، لذلك سوف نحاول الضغط على مانشيستر يونايتد وأملنا أن تساعدنا الجماهير في ذلك أيضا..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرغيسون يراهن على تكرار نهائي موسكو


يعتقد مدرب مانشيستر يونايتد السير أليكس فيرغيسون أن نهائي موسكو الموسم الماضي بين مانشيستر يونايتد و تشيلسي سيتكرر و لكن الفرق ان النهائي سيقام هذه المرة في العاصمة الإيطالية روما، و ظنا منه بأن تشيلسي سيكون بمقدوره إزاحة البرسا عن الدور نصف نهائي من البطولة ليلة الأربعاء القادم، و أن فريقه سيعمل المستحيل لإخراج فريق أرسنال من البطولة.

يقول فيرغيسون بهذا الصدد : " أعتقد أن تشيلسي سيجتازون هذا الدور لأنهم كانوا ممتازين في الذهاب و عرفوا كيف يتعاملون مع برشلونة، و اتبعوا نفس الطريقة التي انتهجناها معهم الموسم الماضي خصوصا أنهم يمتلكون المقومات لذلك، و أنا سعيد إذا تقابلنا معهم في النهائي على الأولمبيكو..".


يضيف فيرغيسون : " برشلونة فريق عظيم مع لاعبين رائعين لكن مستوى الإنجليز الحالي جيد للغاية، في ظل غياب ماركيز و بويول فالأمور ستكون صعبة على دفاع البرسا..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالاك: دروغبا سيدمر دفاعات برشلونة

 
دروغبا لاعب رائع يستطيع مفاجأة الجميع في أي لحظة، بمن فيهم أنا شخصيا، وذلك لما يقدمه على أرضية الملعب من أداء كبير، فقد لعبت مع وأمام العديد من اللاعبين الخطيرين في العالم، لكني لا أرى أحدا أستطيع مقارنته بديدييه. إنه يلعب بطريقة رائعة ويختلف عن الكثيرين، خاصة في المباريات الصعبة. مهما كان الثنائي الدفاعي البرشلوني سواء بويول وبيكيه أو بويول وماركيز أو غيرهما بصفة عامة فدروغبا قادر على اختراقه في أي لحظة، والآن هم محتارون بين إشراك أبيدال إلى جانب بيكيه، تلك مشكلتهم وليست مشكلتنا، وذلك سيكون في صالحنا، كما أني متأكد أن ديدييه سيدمر دفاعات برشلونة..".
مايكل بالاك، لاعب خط وسط تشيلسي الإنجليزي في رسالة أرسلها للمشجعين مطمئنا إياهم بخصوص مباراة برشلونة يوم غد الأربعاء..

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي وبرشلونة ومانشيستر والأرسنال..
كل الطرق تؤدي إلي روما 
كُتب علي عشاق البطولة الأولي للأندية الأبطال في أوروبا أن يكون طريقي روما من إنجلترا..فملعب الأمارات سيكون علي موعد مع لقاء الأياب بين الأرسنال ومانشيستر يونايتد الذي سيتحدد علي إثره المتأهل الأول لنهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا والذي سيقام بالملعب الأولمبي بالعاصمة الإيطالية روما ,بينما سيتحدد الطرف الاخر من نهائي البطولة بملعب ستامفوردبريدج معقل نادي تشيلسي بالعاصمة الأنجليزية لندن حين يلتقي البلوز مع برشلونة.

يدخل مانشيستر يونايتد حامل لقب البطولة الموسم الماضي إختباراً خارج ملعبه أمام الأرسنال وهدفه الوصول لنهائي البطولة للمرة الثانية علي التوالي وهو أمر ليس بالسهل رغم الفوز علي الأرسنال بالأولدترافورد بهدف نظيف إلا أن الهدف يمكن تعويضه خاصة أن الأرسنال يملك العديد من مفاتيح اللعب التي يمكن من خلالها أن يحقق ما يريد.

أما الأرسنال فلا يوجد أمامه مفر من الهجوم خاصة أن مانشيستر يونايتد لن يلعب بتكتيك دفاعي في الإمارات حيث سيسعي لإحراز هدف في مرمي الإمارات يتيح له اللعب بطريقة أفضل ونقل الضغط إلي لاعبي الأرسنال.

ولا شك أن الأرسنال لديه العديد من الأوراق التي يمكن من خلالها فينجر أن ينفذ تكتيكه أبرزها فابريجاس وإديابور ووالكوت وفان بيرسي ,وفي المقابل فان مانشيستر يمتلك أيضا ما يجعله قادر علي تحقيق ما يريد ,حيث يتوفر للسير فيرجسون العديد من الاوراق أبرزها البرتغالي رونالدو وروني وتيفيز .

أما اللقاء الثاني في نصف نهائي دوري أبطال اوروبا فلا يقفل سخونة وإثارة عن لقاء المان والأرسنال حيث سيدخل تشيلسي مباراة مصيرية أمام فريق يلعب علي احدث طراز أوروبي وهو برشلونة المدجج بالعديد من الاوراق الهجومية التي لا يستهان بها بينما تشيلسي الذي لا يريد أن يفرٌط أبداً في حلم تحقيق دوري الأبطال خاصة أنه كان قريبا منه الموسم الماضي حين تأهل إلي نهائي البطولة لكنه خسر بركلات الترجيح أمام مانشيستر يونايتد.

تشيلسي يبحث عن كيفية تحقيق نتيجة تسمح له بالتأهل إلي روما والغريب أن اوراق الفريقين مكشوفة ولا جديد إلا في تكتيكات كل من هيدينك وجوارديولا لذا فإنه من المرجح أن يحاول هيدينك عدم مباغتة برشلونة بالهجوم خشية أن يحدث له مثلما حدث في لقاء الكلاسيكو بين الريال وبرشلونة حين غامر راموس المدير الفني للريال وفتح خطوطه وأحرز هدفاً في مرمي فالديز فباغته برشلونة بسداسية.

فهيدينك سيدخل اللقاء وفي راسه الكلاسيكو فضلاً عن أن الملعب سيكون سلاحاً ذو حدين لتشيلسي فبالرغم من أن الأرض والجمهور يصبان في مصلحة البلوز إلا أنه في حال إستقبلت شباك تشيك هدفاً فإن الأمر سينقلب برمته علي رأس هيدينك.

بينما جوارديولا فإنه سيدخل اللقاء ولديه مشكلة بالغة في خط الدفاع حيث سيغيب كابتن الفريق بويول لحصوله علي إنذارين إضافة إلي إصابة المكسيكي ماركيز والتي ستلقي به خارج أسوار الفريق إلي نهاية الموسم وهو الامر الذي سيمثل عائق أمام برشلونة في حين بادل تشيلسي الهجوم .

ولذا فان كل مدير فني سيدخل اللقاء وهو متحفظ بالقدر الكافي الذي لا يسمح له بفتح خطوطه مباشرة إلا اذا جد جديد في اللقاء.

وفي الختام فإنه اذا كانت إنجلترا قد كتب عليها أن تكون طريق روما فالمشكلة أنه من الذي سيحظي بنيل خارطة الطريق إليها .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة مان يونايتد أمام أرسنال

 
يحل اليوم فريق الشياطين الحمر ضيفا على مدينة الضباب لندن حيث سيواجه فريقها الأرسنال برسم إياب الدور نصف نهائي لدوري أبطال أوربا، ورغبته جامحة في تحقيق التأهل مستفيدا من نتيجة الذهاب على أرضه حيث فاز 1-0. السير أليكس فيرغيسون طلب من اللاعبين التركيز وعدم التهاون في أي فترة من فترات اللقاء، لأنها قد تكون حاسمة جدا.. كريستيانو رونالدو ورفاقه يعرفون جيدا أنهم قد وضعوا رجلا في مباراة النهائي، واليوم هي الفرصة الحاسمة لوضع الرجل الثانية، والسبيل الوحيد هو تسجيل الأهداف.

إليكم تشكيلة اليونايتد المتوقعة:

*فاندرسار*
*إيفرا   -   فيديتش   -   فيرديناند   -   أوشيه*
*فليتشر   -   كاريك   -   أنديرسون*
*تيفيز   -   روني   -   رونالدو*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة أرسنال أمام مان يونايتد

 
فرصة الأرسنال للتواجد في روما كطرف في مباراة النهائي لدوري الأبطال ستكون اليوم على ملعبه، الإمارات ستاديوم، وبين أقدام لاعبيه، حيث سيواجه منافسه مانشيستر يونايتد في مباراة الفرصة الأخيرة.. فبعد الخسارة على الأولدترافورد ذهابا 1-0 لم يتبقى له من حل سوى الفوز بنتيجة 2-0 أو أكثر، وهو يعلم جيدا أن الوضع خطير وصعب، فالتعادل أو الفوز 2-1 لا يؤهلانه.. لذلك يتوعد الفريق اللندني بمباراة كبيرة، كما يعد الفرنسي أرسين فينغير بتقديم مفاجآت..

إليكم تشكيلة الأرسنال المتوقعة:

*ألمونيا*
*غيبس   -   توري   -   سيلفيستر   -   سانيا*
*نصري   -   دينيلسون   -   سيسك   -   والكوت*
*أديبايور   -   بيرسي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تصريح فينغير قبل مباراة اليونايتد

 
"كلي ثقة بأن هذا الفريق سوف يقدم أداءا كبيرا وسوف نتأهل إلى مباراة النهائي.. نحن نلعب مباراة على أرضنا، وهو الملعب الذي يحمل لنا أرقاما كبيرة في دوري الأبطال، ليس هناك مهمة مستحيلة علينا، ولن يتغير يقيني حتى لو سجلوا علينا.. لا يهم من سيضيع فرص للتسجيل أكثر، بل ما يهم هو تسجيل الأهداف فقط.. لدينا فرصة كبيرة ليستمتع الجميع بمستوانا، ولدينا فرصة جيدة للعب كرة قدم جميلة.. اللاعبون يحلمون بأن يتواجدوا في مباراة النهائي، لذلك فهم لايحتاجون إلى حافز آخر للفوز..".
أرسين فينغير، مدرب نادي الأرسنال، في مؤتمر صحفي قبل مباراة فريقه المرتقبة بدوري الأبطال أمام المان يونايتد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تصريح فيرغيسون قبل مباراة الأرسنال

 
"إذا كنا سنواجه خصما كبرشلونة فحينها سنكون حذرين جدا في تحضيراتنا ومراقبتنا لهم بشكل مختلف، لكن الأمور مع الأرسنال مغايرة، فنحن نراهم كل أسبوع وننافسهم كل موسم، وبالتالي نعرف الكثير من الأمورعنهم خاصة اللاعبين، لأنهم يعرفون بعضهم جيدا.. لا شيء لا أعرفه عن الآرسنال، وهم كذلك لا شيء لا يعرفونه عنا، كما أنه بتحليل الفيديو لا شيء سيخفى عليك أيضا.. سيكون مهما لنا عودة فيرديناند من جديد، وحمدا للرب على أنه سيشارك في المباراة..".
السير أليكس فيرغيسون، مدرب نادي مانشيستر يونايتد، في تصريح له قبل المباراة المرتقبة أمام الأرسنال..

----------


## غسان

_اتوقع نفس نهائي العام الماضي .. لكن اللقب ازرررررق_

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله يا رب

----------


## غسان

2-0 للمان حتى الان .. الدقيقه 35 ... 

هدفين لبارك .. ورونالدو ..

----------


## غسان

http://www.justin.tv/psykooguanaco

الرابط لمشاهدة المباراه

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعطيك العافية غسان

مبارح ما فضيت وقت المباراة
والله اول ربع ساعه نار


واهداف بتجنن
والله رونالدو نجم 

مبروك للمان

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر يلدغ الأرسنال بثلاثية 
حجز مانشستر يونايتد المقعد الأول في نهائي روما يوم الـ 27 من الشهر الحالي بعد الفوز علي الأرسنال بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد علي ملعب الإمارات في المباراة التي أدارها الحكم الإيطالي الأبرز في العالم حالياّ روساتي و تمكن مانشستر من مباغتة الأرسنال منذ البداية حيث أستغل الكوري الجنوبي بارك جي سونج خطأ الظهير الأيسر للغنرز جيبس وتمكن من تسجيل أولي أهداف المباراة في الدقيقة الـ8 من عمر المباراة و في الدقيقة الـ 11 تمكن البرتغالي الأفضل في العالم 2008 من تسجيل هدف من تصويبه صاروخية علي بعد 35 ياردة تقريباّ سكنت شباك الأسباني ألمونيا حارس المدفعجية و من جديد يعود الساحر كرستيانو رونالدو بهدف رائع في الدقيقة الـ 61 من جملة تكتيكية رائعة نفذها كلا من رونالدو وبارك جي سونج وواين روني الذي أعطي كرة علي طبق من ذهب لرونالدو الذي سجل ثاني أهدافه باللقاء و ثالث أهداف مانشستر في المباراة و قلص الهولندي فان بيرسي نتيجة اللقاء بهدف الأرسنال الوحيد في الدقيقة الـ 76 من ضربة جزاء تحصل عليها سيسك فابريغاس بعد إعاقته من الاسكتلندي فليتشر الذي سيغيب عن اللقاء النهائي في روما بعد تحصله علي الكرت الأحمر من المباراة لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الشياطين الحمر بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد ليصعد الشياطين الحمر كطرف أول في نهائي روما في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

دروغبا: ثالوث برشلونة لا يخيفني

 
أصر المهاجم الإيفواري ديدييه دروغبا لاعب فريق تشيلسي الإنجليزي أن البلوز يؤمنون أنهم يستطيعون إزاحة فريق برشلونة من طريقهم حين يلتقيان مساء الأربعاء إيابا على الستامفورد بريدج، يقول دروغبا: "خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الماضية أظهرنا أنه باستطاعتنا تسجيل الأهداف، هم لديهم هينري وميسي وإيتو وإنييستا، ولكننا نملك لاعبين قادرين على التسجيل أكثر منهم، لاعبوا وسطنا يستطيعون التسجيل، ومدافعونا كذلك. وأهدافنا تأتي من أي مكان، وعلينا إظهار ذلك الآن.. ".
ويتابع العاجي قوله: "نعرف أنها ستكون مباراة كبيرة، لكن رغبتنا في التواجد في النهائي كما حصل الموسم الماضي كبيرة جدا هذا الموسم، وبالتالي فهي ستكون آخر مباراة لنا قبل الذهاب إلى روما."

----------


## The Gentle Man

فينغير: الهزيمة صعب هضمها

 
"إنها هزيمة قاسية جدا ومخيبة للآمال في نفس الوقت.. الجماهير كانت تنتظر بحماس نتيجة أخرى غير هذه، لكن ماحدث مؤلم للغاية.. أصعب شيء بالنسبة لي كان الشعور بأننا لم نلعب مباراة نصف نهائي.. لقد بدأنا بشكل جيد، لكن المخيب للآمال هو نهاية المباراة بالنسبة لنا منذ بدايتها، إنها هزيمة يصعب هضمها.. يمكننا النظر إلى أنفسنا فقط، وتذكر أننا قاتلنا في طريق طويلة قبل أن نصل لهذا الدور، ثم تخلينا عنه بهذه الطريقة، شيء مؤسف حقا.. لا يمكن إلقاء اللوم على أفراد معينين، ولكن القصة هي أننا استقبلنا هدفين في ظرف وجيز أمام خصم يدافع بضراوة.. هكذا جرت الأمور..".
أرسين فينغير، مدرب نادي أرسنال في تصريح له بعد الخروج المخيب للآمال من البطولة الاوربية من دورها النصف نهائي..

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة برشلونة أمام تشيلسي

 
يحل مساء اليوم فريق برشلونة الإسباني ضيفا على نظيره تشيلسي الإنجليزي بمعقل هذا الأخير ضمن مباراة الإياب من الدور النصف نهائي لدوري أبطال أوربا.. الفريق الكاتلوني سيواجه مباراة صعبة جدا خاصة أنه تعادل على أرضه ذهابا بدون أهداف، كما أنه سيلعب محروما من خدمات كل من مدافعيه الأساسيين رافاييل ماركيز وكارليس بويول، الأول للإصابة والثاني للإيقاف، وهي نقطة الضعف الوحيدة والأقوى، ذلك ان الخصم ليس فريقا عاديا، ويمتلك مهاجمين خطيرين جدا، خاصة في حالة الهجومات المرتدة..
إليكم تشكيلة برشلونة المتوقعة:
*فالديس*
*أبيدال   -   بيكيه   -   كاسيريس   -   ألفيس*
*إنييستا   -   توري   -   تشافي*
*هنري   -   إيتو   -   ميسي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة تشيلسي أمام برشلونة

 
فرصة تشيلسي لإعادة نفس سيناريو الموسم الماضي بالتواجد كطرف ثاني إلى جانب اليونايتد بمباراة نهائي دوري الأبطال مرهونة بأقدام لاعبي الفريق حين يستقبل على الستامفورد بريدج نظيره برشلونة الإسباني في مباراة إياب الدور نصف نهائي من البطولة.. المدرب الهولندي المحنك غوس هيدينك عاد بالتعادل من موقعة كاتلونيا، ويريد اليوم أن يقضي على أي أمل متبقي لأبناء غوارديولا بالمنافسة، وحث لاعبيه على الضرب من أولى الدقائق، كما طلب من اللاعبين التركيز الكامل خاصة على تحركات كل من ميسي وإنييستا..

إليكم تشكيلة البلوز المتوقعة:
*تشيك*
*كول   -   أليكس   -   تيري   -   إيفانوفيتش*
*ميكيل   -   إيسيان*
*مالودا   -   بالاك   -   لامبارد*
*دروغبا*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تصريح غوارديولا قبل مباراة تشيلسي

 
"إنني مقتنع وواثق بأن فريقي سيلعب ضد شيلسي بأحسن مستوياته، كما أن نتيجة مباراة الكلاسيكو ستكون ذات تأثير جيد علينا..  لقد كان تحقيق تلك النتيجة إنجازا كبيرا على فريق نجح بشكل كبير في الجزء الثاني من الموسم.. سوف نحاول من جديد أن نلعب كعادتنا وأن نطبق أسلوبنا الإعتيادي، وهدفنا تسجيل الأهداف، لكننا سنواجه منافسة كبيرة منهم، خاصة وهو يتمتعون بالقوة والإندفاع البدني.. أسلوبهم في اللعب مباشر، وإذا فقدوا الكرة يقومون بعمل كبير وسريع لاسترجاعها.. لست خائفا من الثقة المفرطة في النفس لدى اللاعبين..".
بيب غوارديولا، مدرب البرسا في تصريح له قبل مواجهة تشيلسي مساء اليوم على الستامفورد بريدج.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تصريح هيدينك قبل مباراة برشلونة


"أعتقد أن تشيلسي هو الفريق صاحب أكبر حضور منتظم منذ ست مواسم في المربع الذهبي لدوري الأبطال، والمفارقة أنه رغم ذلك لم يستطع الفوز أبدا بكأس هذه البطولة.. هذه واحدة من الفرص الأخيرة والقليلة لهذا الجيل من اللاعبين للفوز بالبطولة، ويجب احترام ما فعله تشيلسي بوصوله لخمس مناسبات للمربع الذهبي خلال المواسم الستة الماضية، كما أن هذا دليل واضح على أن تشيلسي نادي لديه طموحات كبيرة، وقد أصبح قريبا من تحقيقها.. مباراة الكلاسيكو ونتيجتها قياسية وقد تعطيهم الثقة (لبرشلونة)، لكن بالنسبة لنا، هذه أمور لاتهمنا، فهذه المباراة تبقى خاصة ولها حيثياتها المختلفة بكل تأكيد.. سوف نلعب بأرواحنا حتى نحقق التأهل..".

غوس هيدينك، مدرب نادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي في تصريح له قبل مباراة البرسا مساء اليوم على ملعبه الستامفورد بريدج.

----------


## احمد العزايزة

بالتوفيق اليوم للبرشا وان شاء الله رح تكون النتيجة تاريخية كما حدث في البرنابيو

----------


## The Gentle Man

المهم تكون مباراة مثير
يا رب شيلسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

فابريجاس : " البرسا سيتواجد في النهائي "

 
بعد إقصاء فريقه من الدور نصف نهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال أوربا أمام عقب الهزيمة أمام مانشيستر يونايتد على ملعب الإمارات، تحدث سيسك فابريجاس قائد الغانرز بعد نهاية المباراة و عبر عن اسفه من الخروج من البطولة، لكنه تحدث عن المباراة الثانية من نفس الدور و التي ستجمع بين برشلونة و تشيلسي، و قام بتحليل المباراة من خلال دعمه لبرشلونة. مؤكدا أن تشيلسي فريق قوي للغاية عندما يسيطر على أرجاء الملعب.

يقول سيسك : " أظن أن الفريق الذي يستطيع إيقاف فريق المدرب الهولندي غوس هيدينك فلا محالة سيكون برشلونة، و سيكون عليهم أن التحرك بالكرة كما يفعلون دائما من أجل الوصول الى مرمى تشيك، لكنها ستكون مباراة مثيرة رغم غياب بويول و ماركيز المؤثر " .
من ناحية أخرى، امتدح فابريجاس كلا من المدرب بيب غوارديولا، و صديق طفولته المدافع جيرارد بيكي، و تمنى التوفيق للبلوغرانا للوصول الى المباراة النهائية على الأولمبيكو بروما.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرغيسون : " رونالدو أحدث الفارق "

 
أثنى مدرب فريق مانشيستر يونايتد الأسكتـلندي السير أليكس فيرغيسون عن نجم فريقه البرتغالي الأفضل في العالم كريستيانو رونالدو و اعتبر أنه صاحب الفضل الكبير في تأهل الفريق الى نهائي روما من دوري أبطال أوربا. 

عندما سئل فيرغيسون عن مباراة أرسنال قال : " لم تكن المبارة سهلة للغاية، و على عكس ذلك، كانت صعبة غير أن هدف بارك الأول و الذي جاء من خطأ دفاعي كبير، كان له وقع كبير على تغيير مجريات المباراة لصالحنا، لكننا أدينا أداء جيد و هذا كفيل بإعطائنا الثقة لمباراة النهائي.."

و سئل ايضا عن مفتاح الفوز فكان رده كالتالي : "  أعتقد أن كريستيان رونالدو أحدث الفارق، و هو الأن في الفورمة المطلوبة، و نحتاجه في المباريات القادمة..إنه لاعب رائع..".

و تم توجيه سؤال إليه حول الخصم الذي يفضل مواجهته في مباراة النهائي، فقال : " من الواضح أن برشلونة فريق رائع، و عندما شاهدت الكلاسيكو لم أصدق ما أراه، لكن أمام تشيلسي ستكون لهم مشاكل كبير في الدفاع، و هذا من شأنه أن يفيد تشيلسي، لذا أعتقد أن البلوز سيتواجدون في روما معنا..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

إنيسيتا الغدار يسحق تشيلسي بالضربة القاضية 
في سيناريو أشبه بأكبر سيناريوهات المخرج الانجليزي ألفريد هوتشكوك تمكن برشلونة من الوصول للمباراة النهائية من دوري أبطال أوروبا في روما بالـ 27 من شهر مايو الحالي أثر تعادله مع تشيلسي في عقر داره بهدف لكلا الفريقين ومستفيداّ بالتعادل السلبي في لقاء الكامب نو و قاعدة احتساب الهدف خارج الديار بهدفين في حالة التعادل و بالرغم من تمكن الغاني ميكائيل ايسيان من افتتاح الأهداف من قذيفة صاروخية في الدقيقة الـ 9 سكنت شبارك فيكتور فالديز حارس البلوغرانا و إضاعة البلوز للعديد من الفرص السهلة في الشوط الثاني بالمباراة و بالتحديد للفيل الإيفواري ديديه دروغبا و لكن لم يستغل تشيلسي إقصاء الفرنسي اريك أبيدل عن اللقاء بعد عرقلته لزميله في المنتخب الفرنسي أنيلكا حتى تمكن ابن برشلونة أندريس انيستا من تسجيل هدف الضربة القاضية لأصحاب الملعب في الدقيقة الـ 92 و لم يحتسب النرويجي هنينج ضربة جزاء طالب بها جماهير تشيلسي لينهي برشلونة أحلام البلوز في دوري أبطال أوروبا و يعلن عن برشلونة كطرف ثاني أمام مانشستر يونايتد في روما يوم الـ 27 من مايو الحالي .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

إنيستا يعاقب هيدينك علي دفاعه البحت ويقصي تشيلسي من دوري الأبطال الأوروبي 
عنوانها العقاب..ظاهرها لتشيلسي وباطنها لبرشلونة..دافع وأضع الفرص وإنتظر العقاب..أختر العنوان عزيزي القاريء ولكن تأكد أن مثل هذة العناوين لن تعبر عن مباراة بمثل إثارة لقاء تشيلسي وبرشلونة الذي إستطاع فيه أن يسيطر تشيلسي علي مجريات اللقاء ولكنه رفض أن يزيد هجماته وفضل الدفاع فتم عقابه بهدف قاتل من الأسباني إنيستا وتنتهي المباراة بهدف لمثله ويتأهل برشلونة للمباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا. 

أنطلق اللقاء بإيحاء بأن الفريقين يستخدمان التحفظ في اللعب كفلسفة في اللقاء إلا أنه سرعان ما ظهرت خطورة برشلونة عن طريق الكاميروني إيتو والأرجنتيني ميسي في الدقيقة الخامسة حين يدخل ميسي منطقة جزاء تشيلسي ويلعب كرة يشتتها دفاع البلوز بصعوبة.

وفي الدقيقة التاسعة يطلق الغاني مايكل إيسيان قذيفة يعجر فالديز حارس برشلونة صدها لتسكن شباك النادي الكتالوني ليتقدم تشيلسي بالهدف الأول في اللقاء وتنفتح خطوط برشلونة من اجل محاولة التعويض.

وفي الدقيقة 20 يطلق البرازيلي داني الفيس قذيفة من ركلة حرة مباشرة تمر بجوار القائم بسنتيميترات قليلة.

وفي الدقيقة 23 ينفرد دروجبا بمرمي فالديز لكن هذا الأخير ينطلق بقوة ويشتت الكرة لينقذ مرمي برشلونة من هدف محقق.

ومع مرور 25 دقيقة من اللقاء يلعب تيري رأسية جاءت له من ركنية لتخرج بجوار القائم الأيمن لمرمي فيكتور فالديز.

وينطلق الإيفواري دروجبا منفرداً بمرمي برشلونة لكن يايا توريه يعيقه ولا يحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء وسط ذهول من دروجبا.

ويسدد الأسباني أندرياس إنيستا كرة من الزاوية اليسري لتمر بجوار عارضة تشيك حارس مرمي تشيلسي.

ويشهر حكم اللقاء بطاقة صفراء للبرازيلي دانيل الفيس في الدقيقة 30 ليحرم من المباراة النهائية في حال تأهل برشلونة.

ويستمر اللقاء بمحاولات برشلونة في الهجوم الضاغط مع إستمرار تشيلسي في إستخدام متاريسه الدفاعية مع محاولات لدروجبا وأنيلكا في شن هجمات مرتدة علي المرمي الكتالوني إلي أن يطلق حكم اللقاء صافرة نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم تشيلسي بهف نظيف سجله الغاني إيسيان.

ويدخل برشلونة الشوط الثاني بمزيد من الهجوم علي مرمي البلوز لإحراز هدف التأهل 

وتإتي أخطر فرصة لتشيلسي علي الإطلاق في الدقيقة 52 حين أرتدت الكرة لتصل إلي الأيفواري دروجا منفرداً بمرمي برشلونة بعد أن مرر إليه أنيلكا الكرة ويسدد الكرة وينقذها فالديز وتعود مرة أخري لتشيلسي وتُسدد الكرة وتخرج خارج الملعب.

وتاتي فرصة خطيرة لبرشلونة حين يستقبل المالي سيدو كيتا الكرة ويسددها بجوار قائم بيتر تشيك في الدقيقة 60

ومع حلول الدقيقة 65 يسدد الأرجنتيني ميسي كرة خطيرة تعلو فوق العارضة 

ويطرد حكم اللقاء الفرنسي أبيدال خارج الملعب بعد عرقلته لمواطنه بلال أنيلكا مهاجم تشيلسي في الدقيقة 66.

ويخرج الأيفواري دروجبا ويدخل بيليتي في الدقيقة 72 من اجل دعم وسط الملعب وزيادة تدعيم الدفاع .

ويحصل الغاني ايسيان بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 74.

ويشهر حكم اللقاء بطاقة صفراء لمدافع تشيلسي أليكس لعرقلته الأرجنتيني ميسي ليغيب المدافع البرازيلي عن نهائي دوري الأبطال في حال تأهل فريقه إلي النهائي.

ويعاني برشلونة من قلة عدد مدافعيه بسبب الطرد وحاجته للهجوم مما تسبب في العديد من الفرص لتشيلسي الذي يلتزم بطريقته الدفاعية.

وينذر حكم اللقاء الكاميروني ايتو علي اعتراضه في الدقيقة 90.

وتاتي لحظة العقاب من الأسباني إنيستا حين يستقبل الكرة ويسدد في اعلي الزاوية اليسري لحارس تشيلسي بيتر تشيك. 

ويحاول جوارديولا ان يضيع الوقت ويشرك جوديونسن محل الأسباني إنيستا.

ويزيد برشلونة من إضاعة الوقت ويشرك البرازيلي سيلفينيو محل الكاميروني صامويل إيتو .

ويطلق حكم اللقاء صافرة نهاية اللقاء وسط إحتجاجات من لاعبي تشيلسي عليه ,وفرحة تغمر لاعبي برشلونة ,ويتأهل النادي الكتالوني إلي المباراة النهائية لدوري الأبطال الأوروبي ليلاقي مانشيستر يونايتد بالملعب الأولمبي بروما.

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك احمد ولجميع مشجعي البرسا 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

دروغبا: مافعله الحكم قمة العار

 
هاج المهاجم الإيفواري ديدييه دروغبا في وجه الحكم توم هينينغ الذي أدار لقاء فريقه تشيلسي أمام برشلونة في نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال على الستامفورد بريدج، وذلك لتجاهله منح ثلاث ضربات جزاء واضحة كانت سببا في إقصاء البلوز بعد هدف التعادل من برشلونة.. الحكم لم يعلن عن ضربة جزاء بعد إعاقة توريه لدروغبا حيث أمسكه من اليد وأسقطه أرضا، وهذه إحدى الحالات..
كما قام المدافع جيرارد بيكيه بمنع الكرة من المرور باستعمال واضح ليده اليمنى، وكان ذلك يستوجب الطرد المباشر.. لكن الحكم تجاهل الوضعية من جديد وسط غضب جماهيري عارم، وأيضا لم يحتسب ركلة جزاء أخرى بعد ارتطام الكرة بيد الكاميروني إيتو..
المهاجم العاجي ثار وهاج على الحكم مطلقا عليه وابلا من الشتائم، ثم استدار إلى الكاميرا وقال للعالم: "إن هذا عار، إن هذا عار، إن هذا قمة العار..".
وسوف تهاجم الصحف الإنجليزية بشكل أكيد هذا الحكم الذي اتفق كل من غوارديولا وهيدينك على أخطائه الفادحة على كلى الطرفين..
كما أن دروغبا قد يواجه عقوبة من الاتحاد الاوربي لكرة القدم لسبه الحكم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيدنيك :لا يوجد دليل مؤكد علي ظلم الاتحاد الأوروبي

 
في تصريحات للهولندي جوس هيدنيك عقب خروج تشيلسي من دور النصف النهائي من دوري أبطال أوروبا ذكر مدرب البلوز أنه يشعر بخيبة أمل كبيرة بسبب التعادل الغير عادل و بسبب الظلم الذي تعرض إليه نجوم تشيلسي في ملعب ستامفورد من حكم المباراة و رفض هيدنيك تحليل المباراة فنيا حيث قال :
" لن أحلل المباراة الآن فانا قلبي مازال يضخ و أعصابي خارج نطاق الخدمة و لكن كان يجب أن نسجل هدفاّ من الفرص الضائعة لكي نحسم المباراة منذ البداية و للأسف دفعنا ثمن الفرص الضائعة و الظلم التحكيمي الكبير فلدينا أربعة حالات طالبنا خلالهم بضربة جزاء منهم ثلاثة علي الأقل لابد من احتسابهم بنسبة 100 % فأنا أرفض ما قاله  بعض لاعبي فريقي أن الاتحاد الأوروبي هو من تعمد خروج البلوز حتى لا يتكرر نهائي إنجليزي للعام الثاني علي التوالي لأني ليس لدي دليل مؤكد لذلك وما فعله دروجبا وبالاك وتييري أنا أقدره و ذلك بسبب شعورهم بالظلم الكبير و بسبب ضياع الحلم الأوروبي منا جميعاّ فأنا أتفهم موقفهم تماما ّ "

----------


## The Gentle Man

بوسينجوا : الحكم مرتشي

 
في حوار مع قناة Rtp البرتغالية انتقد البرتغالي الدولي بوسينجوا  حكم مباراة نصف النهائي النرويجي توم هينينج أوفيريو علي أدائه في  اللقاء و علق علي الحكم أنه لم يحتسب ضربات جزاء لفريقه في المباراة وتغاضي عنها بفعل فاعل حيث قال بوسينجوا :
" هذا الحكم مرتشي وتحصل علي أموال من اجل خروجنا أنا متأكد من ذلك أنه لص وسارق وليس حكم كرة قدم نعم كلنا نشعر بالحزن لكن رؤوسنا مرفوعة فلنا ضربات جزاء لم تحتسب واضحة للجميع فينبغي أن يترك هذا الحكم التحكيم نهائياّ "

----------


## The Gentle Man

رود خوليت : ثلاثة ضربات جزاء صحيحة لتشيلسي لم تحتسب 
 
قام رود خوليت واحد من أفضل اللاعبين في تاريخ الكرة الهولندية ونجم الميلان السابق ومدرب تشيلسي السابق بتحليل النقاط التحكيمية الهامة في مباراة الأربعاء والتي جمعت تشيلسي وبرشلونة في دوري أبطال أوروبا والتي أنتهت بهدف لكلا الفريقين و ذلك أثناء تحليله عقب المباراة في قناة Sky Sports الشهيرة و حلل رود خوليت اللقطات الأربعة الهامة في تحليل من ملعب ستامفورد بريدج ملعب المباراة و طالب جماهير تشيلسي و لاعبيه بضربات جزاء من خلالهم و كان تحليله كالتي :


1/  لقطة الالتحام بين مالودا و دانيل ألفيس في الدقيقة الـ 26 ذكر تحليل سكاي سبورتس أنها ضربة جزاء صحيحة حيث تواجد ألالتحام الحقيقي داخل منطقة الجزاء و ما حدث خارج منطقة الجزاء كان احتكاك طبيعي بين اللاعب البرازيلي و اللاعب الفرنسي .

 
2/ ثاني لقطات المباراة في الدقيقة الـ 57 بين كلا من الإيفواريين ديديه دروغبا من قبل تشيلسي و يايا توريه مدافع البلوغرانا ذكر خولييت أن يايا توريه كان يلعب من أجل الكرة و بالرغم من قسوته في التعامل مع دروغبا في اللعبة لكن الاحتكاك لا يرتقي لأن تحتسب ضربة جزاء و أيد حكم اللقاء النرويجي توم هينينغ في قراره بإكمال اللعب .


3/ ثالث اللقطات كانت في الدقيقة الـ 83 عندما حاول الفرنسي نيكولاس أنيلكا المرور من المدافع الشاب جيرارد بيكي و لامس مدافع البلوغرانا الكرة باليد منعت أنيلكا من إنفراد مؤكد مما جعل رود خوليت مدرب فاينورد السابق يصرح بأن حامل الراية عجيب و اللعبة غير معقول أن لا تحتسب ضربة جزاء وقال ضاحكاّ لا يعقل أن تمر الكرة بدون أن يراها حامل الراية .
 

4/ رابع الكرات التي أثارت الجدل التحكيمي كانت في الدقيقة الـ 96 من لمسة يد للكاميروني صامويل إيتو أثر كرة عرضية من مايكل بالاك و في تحليله للقطة ذكر خولييت أن إيتو كان قريب بشدة من بالاك وكان بإمكانه أن يضع يديه خلف ظهره أو أن يتجنب لمس الكرة باليد و ذكر أنها ضربة جزاء صحيحة لم تحتسب للبلوز لأن إيتو أعاق هجمة خطيرة وعرضية من بالاك كانت ستشكل فرصة للفريق الأزرق .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تصريح غوارديولا بعد التاهل لنهائي الأبطال

 
"أتفهم شعور الإحباط الذي مني به تشيلسي بسبب التحكيم، وعلى الرغم من أنني لم أشاهد الأخطاء التي طالبوا فيها الحكم أن يمنحهم ضربات جزاء مقابلها، إلا أنه من الممكن جدا أن تكون صحيحة.. ولكن نحن أيضا استحقينا الفوز، فقد سيطرنا وحاولنا التسجيل في أكثر من فرصة، وكانت لدي ثقة كبيرة بإمكانيات فريقي للتأهل، ويجب أن لا ننسى أننا اضطررنا للعب بعشرة لاعبين قبل نهاية اللقاء ب 25 دقيقة.. نحن سعداء بهذه النتيجة وأعتقد أن لاعبي تشيلسي أضاعوا الفوز بسبب ترددهم أمام المرمى..".
بيب غوارديولا، مدرب نادي برشلونة في تصريح له بعد التأهل لدوري الأبطال..

----------


## The Gentle Man

إنيستا : سددت الكرة بقلبي

 
أعرب إنيستا صاحب الهدف القاتل في مباراة الأربعاء بمرمي بيتر تشيك و الذي قاد الكتالونيين لروما في الـ 27 من الشهر الحالي في تصريحات لـ + Canal  أنه يحترم تشيلسي الذي قدم مباراة كبيرة للغاية في ملعب ستامفورد بريدج و لكنه سعيد للغاية بسبب الحلم الذي تحقق علي أرض الملعب بتسجيله هدف حاسم للبلوغرانا و أضاف إنيستا أنه سدد الكرة بقلبه قبل أن يسددها بقدمه حيث قال :
" اندفعنا جميعاّ للهجوم في الدقائق الأخيرة من اللقاء فلم يكن أمامنا حلا إلا تسجيل هدف و كان الأمر صعب للغاية فالكل كان ضدنا الجمهور والنتيجة و الملعب و العدد بعد طرد أبيدال لكني سددت الكرة بقلبي و أعطيتها هدية رائعة لجماهير برشلونة و التي عانت كثيرة من اجل الفريق في مباراة الذهاب بالكامب نو وفي مباراة الإياب في لندن "

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرازيلي ايلسينهو يرسل شاختار إلى نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي 
أحرز البرازيلي ايلسينهو هدفا في الوقت القاتل ليقود فريقه شاختار دونيتسك الأوكراني للفوز على مواطنه دينامو كييف 2/1 اليوم الخميس في إياب الدور قبل النهائي من بطولة كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم ، ليحجز مقعده في المباراة النهائية للبطولة.

وفي الوقت الذي أحرز فيه كييف لقب كأس الكؤوس الأوروبية مرتين عامي 1975 و1986 ، فإنه لم يحرز أي لقب قاري ، وتأهل مرة واحدة للمباراة النهائية.

وانتهت مباراة الذهاب بتعادل الفريقين 1/1 ، قبل أن يتقدم جادسون رودريجيز بهدف لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 17 ، ليحرز هدفه الثامن في البطولة.

وأدرك إسماعيل بانجورا التعادل لدينامو كييف بعد دقيقتين من بداية الشوط الثاني إثر تمريرة سحرية من اولكسندر الييف.

وفي الوقت الذي اتجهت فيه المباراة نحو الوقت الإضافي خطف ايلسينهو الكرة من الناحية اليمنى وأحرز هدفا حاسما لفريقه. ويلتقي شاختار في المباراة النهائية مع الفائز من المواجهة الأخرى في الدور قبل النهائي والتي تجمع بين فيردر بريمن الألماني ومواطنه هامبورج.

----------


## The Gentle Man

بريمن يصنع المستحيل و يطير لنهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي 
تمكن فيردر بريمن من الفوز خارج ملعبه أمام هامبورغ بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ليصل لمقابلة شاختار دونتسيك الاوكراني في نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي هذا العام وكان هامبورغ قد فاز في لقاء الذهاب بهدف نظيف مما يعني صعود بريمن بقاعدة احتساب الهدف خارج الديار بهدفين في حالة تساوي الأهداف و بالرغم من افتتاح هامبورغ أهداف لقاء اليوم بهدفه الأول من خلال مهاجمه إيفيكا اوليتش الكراوتي في الدقيقة الـ 13 من الشوط الأول للقاء إلا أن البرازيلي المتابع من اليوفينتوس ديغو تمكن من إدراك التعادل في الدقيقة الـ 29 وبعدها تحصل اللاعب البرازيلي علي إنذار ثاني سيحرمه من اللقاء النهائي للبطولة و ينتهي الشوط الأول بهدف مقابل هدف للفريقين و ضغط بريمن علي مجريات الشوط الثاني حتى تمكن مهاجم تشيلسي السابق دافيد بيتزارو من تسجيل هدف رائع من تصويبه قوية علي بعد 30 ياردة سكنت شباك هامبورغ في الدقيقة الـ 65 و يكمل فرانك باومان أحزان هامبورغ بثالث أهداف بريمن في الدقيقة الـ 83 قبل أن يقلص ايفيكا أوليش صاحب الهدف الأول لهامبورغ في المباراة النتيجة بتسجيله ثاني الأهداف لصاحب الأرض لتنتهي المباراة بفوز بريمن بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين وتأهله لمواجهة شاختار دونتسيك في نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا يعتبر جون تيري "جنتل مان" :Icon31:  
اشاد مدرب برشلونه الاسباني بيب غوارديولا بتصرف قائد فريق تشيلسي جون تيري الذي أقدم عليه بعد اللقاء وقدرته على التحلي بضبط النفس بعد صافرة النهاية .

وتأهل برشلونه إلى المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا بعد تعادله الإيجابي مع البلوز 1 / 1 وإستفادته من قاعدة إحتساب الهدف بهدفين .

وقال غوارديولا :
" اريد ان اشكر الكابتن جون تيري لما فعله بعد اللقاء حيث اتى لغرفة تغير الملابس الخاصة بنا وهنأنا علي التأهل . انه شخص محترم فعلا " .

وتحدث المدرب الاسباني عن مجريات المباراة حيث قال :
" تشيلسي لم يكون محظوظا بسبب قرارات الحكم . لقد أحرز ايسيين الهدف الاول بعدها صعبوا الامور علينا لكننا كنا محظوظين " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

دروغبا يقدم اعتذارا رسميا للجميع

 
تقدم العاجي ديدييه دروغبا لاعب فريق تشيلسي الإنجليزي باعتذار رسمي إلى الجميع، عبر الموقع الإليكتروني للنادي، حول ماقام به من تصرفات تجاه حكم المباراة النرويجي والذي أدار مباراة فريقه أمام برشلونة يوم الأربعاء الماضي.. وقال دروغبا إنه كان منفعلا جدا وأكثر من اللزوم تجاه الحكم توم هينين أوفريدو مباشرة بعد أن أطلق صافرته النهائية معلنا تأهل البرسا لتعادلها إيجابيا خارج الديار..
وكان دروغبا قد تهجم على الحكم وأطلق عليه وابلا من الكلمات والشتائم ووصف ماقام به من أخطاء خلال المباراة بالعار. كما دعم النادي هذه التصريحات بدوره ليؤكد أن الإنفعال الزائد كان السبب في ذلك.. كما أشار نادي البلوز إلى أنه مازال ينتظر تعليق الإتحاد الأوربي على أحداث اللقاء المثيرة للجدل.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _دروغبا: مافعله الحكم قمة العار
> 
>  
> هاج المهاجم الإيفواري ديدييه دروغبا في وجه الحكم توم هينينغ الذي أدار لقاء فريقه تشيلسي أمام برشلونة في نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال على الستامفورد بريدج، وذلك لتجاهله منح ثلاث ضربات جزاء واضحة كانت سببا في إقصاء البلوز بعد هدف التعادل من برشلونة.. الحكم لم يعلن عن ضربة جزاء بعد إعاقة توريه لدروغبا حيث أمسكه من اليد وأسقطه أرضا، وهذه إحدى الحالات..
> كما قام المدافع جيرارد بيكيه بمنع الكرة من المرور باستعمال واضح ليده اليمنى، وكان ذلك يستوجب الطرد المباشر.. لكن الحكم تجاهل الوضعية من جديد وسط غضب جماهيري عارم، وأيضا لم يحتسب ركلة جزاء أخرى بعد ارتطام الكرة بيد الكاميروني إيتو..
> المهاجم العاجي ثار وهاج على الحكم مطلقا عليه وابلا من الشتائم، ثم استدار إلى الكاميرا وقال للعالم: "إن هذا عار، إن هذا عار، إن هذا قمة العار..".
> وسوف تهاجم الصحف الإنجليزية بشكل أكيد هذا الحكم الذي اتفق كل من غوارديولا وهيدينك على أخطائه الفادحة على كلى الطرفين..
> ...



عن جد عار

برشلونه فاز بالغش!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

والله ظلم 3 ضربات جزء وين راحوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبيوعة يا عبدالله
بلاتيني اعترف انه ما بدو اياها انجليزية خالصة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man                      
> _مبيوعة يا عبدالله
> بلاتيني اعترف انه ما بدو اياها انجليزية خالصة_


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بس مين بلا تيني
؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا 
 :SnipeR (30): 

هيك وبتابع اخبار الرياضة

هذا بلاتيني رئيس الفيفا

----------


## The Gentle Man

ايفرا : ميسي مختلف عن العام الماضي





في حوار أجره الظهير الأيسر الفرنسي باتريس ايفرا مع صحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية قبل ساعات من مواجهة برشلونة لمعرفة من سيد أوروبا لهذا العام ذكر ميسي عن مواجته لليونيل ميسي :

 " نجحت العام الماضي في إيقاف ميسي و كنت رائع في مواجهته لكني أشعر أن ميسي هذا العام مختلف و جائع للبطولات ومع ذلك لابد أن أكون عند حسن ظن فيرغسون الذي وثق بي في إيقاف ميسي بهذه الليلة الصعبة و أنا سأثبت لفيرغسون أنني قادر علي إيقافه مرة أخري "

----------


## The Gentle Man

آلفيس: اليونايتد سيدافع فقط


أعرب الظهير الأيمن للبرسا داني آلفيس أبرز الغائبين عن لقاء روما بسبب تعرضه للكرت الأصفر الثاني في مباراة نصف النهائي أمام تشيلسي عن حزنه لغيابه المؤثر في لقاء الأربعاء أمام مانشستر يونايتد و عن تحليله للقمة روما ذكر آلفيس :

" مانشستر لن يهاجم سيلعب بحذر دفاعي شديد فهو سيحترم قوة برشلونة , في الموسم الماضي عندما قدموا للكامب نو لعبوا بالكثير من التحفظ الدفاعي , أتمني أن يلعبوا لعب هجومي مثلنا لكني لا أعتقد ذلك "

----------


## anoucha

يارب تكمل فرحتي بانتصار البارصا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مهو انتي بتجشعي المان 
ولا جكر  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

أمطار في روما قبل ساعات من النهائي


قبل ساعات من اللقاء الذي سيجمع مانشستر يونايتد و برشلونة علي لقب سيد أوروبا لـهذا العام تعرضت العاصمة روما لأمطار غزيرة حيث كشفت الأرصاد الجوية عن وجود أمطار غزيرة و عن بلوغ درجة الحرارة الأقصى في روما 26 درجة مئوية ظهراّ بينما تبلغ درجة الحرارة الأدنى ليلا 17 درجة مئوية و سرعة الرياح 7 ميل في الساعة و غروب الشمس في الساعة 8.35 بتوقيت ايطاليا أي قبل عشرة دقائق فقط من صفارة البداية للحكم السويسري بوسااكا .

----------


## anoucha

> مهو انتي بتجشعي المان 
> ولا جكر


 بشجع المان بس البرصا أولا بالتشجيع هلأ

----------


## The Gentle Man

اها
يلا على كل حال راح تفوزو بالحظ اكيد 
والتحكيم السيء

----------


## anoucha

> اها
> يلا على كل حال راح تفوزو بالحظ اكيد 
> والتحكيم السيء


 لا البارصا فازوا بلعبهن وتميزهن مو بالتحكيييييييم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه شفناهم بمباراتهم مع البلوز

----------


## anoucha

الواحد لما يكون مهزوم بيظل يتحجج

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حجج ولا شي
كله مبين وواضح

----------

